#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-14
 * Chriisti 'seara
<greywalk> salut
<greywalk> am o applicatie in tar.bz2 - ce sa fac cu ea? e posibil s-o scot din archive si s-o pornesc? 
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-15
<ubuntu-visitor5> buna la toti
<ubuntu-visitor5> am o intrebare: se poate face conexiune la net prin rds, id dinamic, protocol pppoe cu ubuntu 10.04? ca nu am reusit
<ubuntu-visitor5> imi da urmatorul mesaj: "au fost scanate 2 interfate de retea, dar acces concentratorul furnizorului dvs nu a raspuns. Verificati reteaua si cablul modemului.
<ubuntu-visitor5> multumesc
<laserbeam> salut lume
<ubuntu-visitor3> buna, e cineva pe aici?
<DexTerDDIT> neatza Cracknel_
<DexTerDDIT> :D
<desen> Dudes, cum pot scăpa de Nautilus, în favoarea lui Dolphin, sub GNOME ?
<V3n3RiX> nu iti recomand sa faci asta
<V3n3RiX> dar de putut se poate
<V3n3RiX> cauta pe psychocats
<desen> V3n3RiX, întâmpin întârzieri în Nautilus (lag), ceea ce mă nemulțumește. nu l-am împopoțonat cu addon/plugin-uri
<desen> Dolphin mi se pare mult mai /lightweight/
<desen> având posibilitatea de a instala plugin-uri cu 2 click-uri
<desen> hm?
<desen> dacă are cineva un link, lecturez fărăr probleme
<desen> fărăr*
<desen> rrrrahat
<V3n3RiX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<V3n3RiX> ai acolo informatiile necesare
<desen> pup
<V3n3RiX> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-replace-nautilus-with-pcman-file-manager-in-ubuntu.html
<V3n3RiX> pcman e cel din lxde...usor si rapid
<desen> mulțam!
<Cracknel> salut DexTerDDIT 
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-16
<pirearadu> salutare salutare
<pirearadu> johane esti pe aci?
<pirearadu> micutz esti?
<pirearadu> careva?
<pirearadu> Cracknel esti?
<Cracknel> pirearadu: salut
<pirearadu> Cracknel ai idee cum se aplica un patch nenorocit in arch?
<pirearadu> ca imi vine sa imi tai o nuca
<pirearadu> nu reusesc al dracu sa il aplic
<pirearadu> ba deloc
<pirearadu> deloc deloc
<pirearadu> :(
<Cracknel> pana mea, scula e aceiasi ca pe orice alt sistem GNU/Linux
<pirearadu> nu
<Cracknel> patch -p0 < nume_fisier_patch
<pirearadu> ca pe asta tre sa modifici PKGBUIL-ul
<pirearadu> si nu reusesc
<pirearadu> :(
<pirearadu> mda
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> supeeer
<pirearadu> inainte imi arata cand identifica patchul
<pirearadu> acum nu imi mai arata
<pirearadu> :P
<pirearadu> si nu am reusit sa il patchuiesc
<pirearadu> :(
<pirearadu> in fine
<pirearadu> acum am reusit
<Cracknel> habar n-am detalii despre cum se impacheteaza pe arch
<pirearadu> Cracknel cum ti se pare kernel 38?
<pirearadu> am eu
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> si e mult mai simplu decat pe debian
<pirearadu> makepkg -i
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> si ti se face pachetul
<pirearadu> :P
<Cracknel> pana nu ma vad cu drivere pentru ati
<Cracknel> nu ma bag la 2.6.38
<Cracknel> mi-am distrus sistemul cu natty zilele trecute :))
<Cracknel> (upgrade)
<pirearadu> a
<Cracknel> pe driver open-source e naspa rau
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> eu am intel
<pirearadu> mama deja vad in ceata
<pirearadu> :(
<pirearadu> mama ei de oboseala
<Cracknel> pana mea... de ce nu aplici patch-urile alea normal?
<Cracknel> si dup'aia faci ce stii cu sursa...
<pirearadu> pai pentru ca nu imi mai impacheteaza kernelul
<Cracknel> ??
<pirearadu> si tre sa ii dau make install
<pirearadu> si nu il mai recunoastea pacman
<pirearadu> oricum
<Cracknel> de ce nu-l mai impacheteaza?
<pirearadu> sa aplicat patchul
<pirearadu> pai daca nu e cu makepkg
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> makepkg iti face pachete
<Cracknel> chiar nu inteleg de ce trebuie sa-i freci patch-rile separat...
<pirearadu> nu pot sa iti explic
<pirearadu> sunt obosit
<pirearadu> :(
<pirearadu> in fine 
<pirearadu> Cracknel pe ubuntu ce kernel ai?
<pirearadu> 2.6.35-27?
<Cracknel> da
<pirearadu> cum ti se pare?
<pirearadu> dupa parerea mea e the best kernel from the world
<pirearadu> la partea de sched***
<pirearadu> in rest
<Cracknel> ma, eu n-am observat niciodata partile astea...
<pirearadu> mi se blocheaza si dupa se aprinde iar
<pirearadu> :(
<Cracknel> eu doar imbunatatiri cand vine vorba de drivere mai observ :)
<pirearadu> adica se blocheaza
<pirearadu> se inchide
<pirearadu> si se aprinde
<pirearadu> asta o sa o observi cand vine vorba de procesoare mai slabute
<Cracknel> n-am observat nimic...
<Cracknel> si pana de curand am avut un jaf
<pirearadu> ce jaf?
<pirearadu> :)
<Cracknel> athlon XP 2500+
<Cracknel> :))
<Cracknel> acum am un athlon II x4 645 @3.1GHz
<pirearadu> oooooo daaaaa
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> am un prieten care are un phenom x2 
<pirearadu> 3,4
<pirearadu> parca
<pirearadu> 7 mb cache
<pirearadu> rupe
<pirearadu> :)
<Cracknel> ... am inteles ca a fost introdus un fix pentru driverul radeon in 2.6.38 chiar dupa ultimul release candidate...
<Cracknel> trebuie sa incerc iar 2.6.38
<Cracknel> 7 mb cache? pe amd?
<Cracknel> ma indoiesc :))
<pirearadu> serios
<pirearadu> stai sa iti dau linkul dupa dc-shop
<pirearadu> http://dc-shop.ro/AMD-AM3-PhenomII-X2-565-HDZ565WFGMBOX-prod-25095.htm
<pirearadu> acum te mai indoiesti?
<pirearadu> :>
<pirearadu> arata bine sau?
<pirearadu> :>
<pirearadu> Cracknel ai vazut?
<pirearadu> :)
<Cracknel> adunat... cache l2 cu l3 poate
<Cracknel> la cum scrie pe site acolo...
<pirearadu> da
<pirearadu> oricum are 7 cache
<pirearadu> :P
<pirearadu> ce mai vrei?
<pirearadu> :>
<Cracknel> acum instalez pachete din PPA cu 2.6.38
<Cracknel> sa vedem daca porneste :))
<pirearadu> te mananca
<pirearadu> :>
<Cracknel> eh... il dezinstalez daca nu merge :)
<pirearadu> auzi ce distro-uri mai imi sugerez sa incerc?
<pirearadu> :)
<Cracknel> pana mea... 
<pirearadu> ma gandesc sa incerc asa
<pirearadu> minix
<pirearadu> freedos
<pirearadu> :)
<Cracknel> n-am avut experiente foarte bune cu multe din ele sau au murit
<Cracknel> minix e in urma rau
<pirearadu> nu imi zi
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> te rog
<pirearadu> :)
<Cracknel> freedos e misto ca sistem de operare
<pirearadu> misto si la virusi?
<pirearadu> :>
<Cracknel> virus?
<Cracknel> pe dos?
<pirearadu> a
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> in fine
<Cracknel> cine mai scrie asa ceva?
<pirearadu> =))
<pirearadu> dracu
<pirearadu> :))
<pirearadu> mi-am luat 10 cd-uri goale
<pirearadu> tre sa le stric dale dracu
<pirearadu> :))
<pirearadu> dintre care un cd il fac cu windows
<pirearadu> ))
<Cracknel> hai ca dau reboot
<Cracknel> ... pune virtual...
<pirearadu> te astept
<Cracknel> pirearadu: mda... trebuie sa ma joc de acum sa vad drierul open-source
<pirearadu> merge?
<Cracknel> momentan sunt cu "failsafe graphics"
<pirearadu> wow
<pirearadu> :))
<pirearadu> hai ca e bineeeeeeeeeeeee
<Cracknel> eu vreau compiz :((
<pirearadu> auzi ai idee in ce consta un cd de curatat capul dvd-ului?
<pirearadu> :-?
<Cracknel> :))
<pirearadu> cine nu vrea compiz Cracknel?
<pirearadu> :)
<Cracknel> un cd audio cu un burete
<Cracknel> mai bine desfaci porcaria
<pirearadu> am lipatop
<Cracknel> pai la ala nu vezi direct laserul?
<Cracknel> sau e dintr-ala care inghite?
<pirearadu> nu e dala care inchite
<pirearadu> ii vad laserul
<pirearadu> dar ce dracu sa ii fac
<pirearadu> ?
<pirearadu> sa ii trag o flegma
<pirearadu> si sa il sterg cu tricoul?
<pirearadu> :)))
<Cracknel> pai sterge-i lentila aia cu putin alcool pus pe betisr de urechi
<Cracknel> eu ies iar, ma mai joc cu dracovenia :)
<pirearadu> ok
<pirearadu> hai ca l-am dat dracu
<pirearadu> :))
<pirearadu> firar el de betisor de urechi
<pirearadu> =))
<pirearadu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
<pirearadu> ati vazut chestia asta?
<pirearadu> in anul 2038 timpul se va da in urma
<pirearadu> pe sistemele de operare
<pirearadu> cel putin asta am iteles eu
<pirearadu> adica asa va fi interpretat timpul
<pirearadu> va fi interpreatat ca 1901
<pirearadu> il loc de 2038
<pirearadu> Cracknel traiasca neam tau merge
<pirearadu> mai e careva?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-17
<ubuntu-visitor6> salut
<hydraD> hi
<johane> Cheers
<hydraD> salut
<ihalip> $@L
<hydraD> Pe scurt va povestesc despre ce am de gand sa fac
<hydraD> am un pc dell optiplex GX60SD cu 2 placi de retea .. una integrata cealalta asus nx1001
<hydraD> sunt interesat sa il transform intr-un server pentru o retea locala 
<hydraD> in care sa fac limitari de banda
<hydraD> Ubuntu server am observat ca e foate greu de configurat dupa ce am citit cateva tutoriale m-am lasat pagubas
<hydraD> insa am gasit un tutorial ceva mai simplu care iti ofera pas cu pas toate informatiile necesare pentru a face un astfel de server folosind Kernel 2.4.22, HTB-tools si slackware 
<hydraD> am instalat slackware dar problema majora sunt driverele placilor de retea . :( Din aceasta cauza m-am oprit si nu stiu ce sa fac.
<hydraD> imi puteti oferi un pic de ajutor
<hydraD> ?
<hydraD> merci anticipat
<johane> hydraD, daca esti n00b in materie delinux de ce te omori cu slackware?
<johane> foloseste ubuntu si partea de masqareding e usor de facut
<hydraD> da sunt noob
<hydraD> inainte de toate am cautat documentatia
<hydraD> si am observat ca e foarte greu de facut in ubuntu
<johane> slackware e pentru cei avansati, care stiu ce fac si care cum vin pe acolo
<johane> In schimb tu esti incepator
<johane> hydraD, nu e greu deloc
<johane> e foarte simplu
<hydraD> da?
<hydraD> daca iti dau un link sa citesti ce poate face slackware cu HTB
<hydraD> imi spui daca se poate realiza usor in ubuntu?
<hydraD> e foarte putin de citit
<hydraD> ai un pic timp?
<johane> hydraD, am timp 
<johane> dar nu am chef sa citesc slackware
<hydraD> http://docs.securityorg.net/htb.tool.htm
<hydraD> doar ca idee ce poate face
<johane> Atata timp cat eu pot face asta pe bsd nu stiu ce poate fii greu pe ubuntu
<johane> hydraD, slack 9.1? Realizazi macar de cand e asta?
<johane> Se vede ca esti incepator
<hydraD> am vazut da
<hydraD> dar m-am gandit ca fiind un kernel nou
<hydraD> o sa pot sa il configurez ca pe cel vechi
<hydraD> respectand pasii de acolo
<johane> multe se schimba in kernel
<johane> treaba ta cu ce vrei sa faci
<johane> PS:VEzi ca e canalul UBUNTU-RO nu slackware
<hydraD> da.. am observat
<hydraD> dar nu exista supot pentru slack
<hydraD> :(
<hydraD> imi poti spune totusi daca instalez ubuntu server fiind incepator
<hydraD> am sanse sa imi iasa ceva?
<hydraD> si imi poti da un link cu ceva de citit eventual?
<johane> hydraD, iti iasa sigur
<johane> vezi http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<johane> Si recomand sa incerci cu gufw ( sigur o sa iti placa)
<hydraD> multumesc
<hydraD> m-am uitat putin peste ce mi-ai dat si observ ca e vorba de un qos la geek
<hydraD> si de un firewall gufw
<hydraD> eu as avea nevoie de impartirea benzii de interbet
<hydraD> am 12 mb
<hydraD> vreau sa o impart la 4 clienti in mod egal
<johane> hydraD, impartirea o faci dupa ce faci isc
<hydraD> adica fiecare sa aiba minim 200 maxim 300 kilo
<johane> :))
<johane> vrei sa faci pe isp-u :))
<hydraD_> am luat eroare pe google chrome
<hydraD_> ics si impartirea benzii sunt greu de facut?
<johane> da
<johane> 10 comenzi in terminal si niste meniuri de explorat
<hydraD_> ah... :)
<hydraD_> oricum la mine o sa dureze foarte mult pana am sa gasesc toate informatiile
<hydraD_> nici nu stiu daca o sa pot duce la bun sfarsit
<hydraD_> :(
<hydraD_> oricum daca am sa reusesc intr-un final
<hydraD_> din nimereala sau cum voi reusi
<hydraD_> fac o imagine la partitie cu acronis
<hydraD_> sa fiu sigur ca nu va mai trebui sa umblu niciodata
<hydraD_> in linux
<hydraD_> ca nu e de mine
<johane> :))
<johane> tare speriat mai esti
<hydraD_> poi asa e..
<hydraD_> la un moment dat acum vreo 5 ani
<hydraD_> am avut un prieten care se pricepea.. eu eram noob 
<hydraD_> si l-am rugat sa ma invetze sa imi fac un pc cu ubuntu pt ca eram fascinat de efectul de kub
<hydraD_> kubuntu
<hydraD_> nu mai stiu cum ii zicea era o aplicatie
<ihalip> generatia compiz
<johane> compiz
<hydraD_> si am reusit pana la urma
<hydraD_> am instalat drivere video de sunet pt internet pe usb
<hydraD_> driveru mi l-a facut el pt linux 
<hydraD_> deabia ce aparusera conexiunile pe adsl de la romtelecom aveam un modem pe usb speedtuch 330
<hydraD_> in fine toate bune si frumoase
<johane> am avut si eu o dracie de st330
<hydraD_> pana am inceput sa umblu si eu prin termina ca stiam cateva comenzi mi le scrisasem pe o foaie acolo si tot le utilizam
<hydraD_> dar l-am sticat in final
<hydraD_> nu mai mergea nimic
<hydraD_> nici kubul
<ihalip> nu-i vina ta
<ihalip> se strica de la sine, mult prea des
<hydraD_> de asta zic ... ca daca as reusi sa fac serverul ce mi-am propus
<hydraD_> as face o imagine a partitiei ca sa nu trebuiasca sa mai intru niciodata in meniu
<hydraD_> ca e groaznic
<hydraD_> sa se strice ceva
<hydraD_> mai ales daca nu stii... dai din umeri si cauti si cauti si gasesti cate ceva pe google incerci si strici mai rau
<hydraD_> i trebe facut totul de la capat
<hydraD_> si*
<hydraD_> am un router
<hydraD_> huawey mt882
<hydraD_> am incercat tot felul de tutoriale si de prostii
<hydraD_> sa fac qos
<hydraD_> dar degeaba ca nu asculta de nimic
<hydraD_> fiind slab ruteru
<hydraD_> si m-am lasat pagubas... zic lasa ca am pc ul vechi si ii cumpar un HDD ca al lui s-a ars
<hydraD_> si il rezolv ca toti ma indrumau pe forumuri catre linux
<hydraD_> si acum ca am pc ul linuxul
<hydraD_> nu pot face nimic ca sunt noob
<johane> hydraD_, vezi ca adsl!=pppoe
<hydraD_> da stiu asta
<hydraD_> :)
<johane> iti trebuie modemul orice ai zice
<johane> bun :)
<hydraD_> dar oricum nu stiu comenzi nu mai stiu nimic
<johane> din modem treci in pc si acolo faci qos
<johane> hydraD_, da ce ai cu ale comenzi?
<johane> iti trebuie doar sa stii merge prin directoare, edita un fisier text si cam atat
<hydraD_> poi in linux totul se bazeaza pe comenzi in terminal
<johane> hydraD_, fals
<johane> acele comenzi sunt combinatii de comenzi foarte simple
<johane> la fel ca si programarea
<johane> sa iti dau un exemplu
<johane> http://pastebin.com/DGMX5PJr
<hydraD_> poi intr-un timp ma apucasem de citit php
<hydraD_> dar m-am lasat si de ala .:(
<johane> trage un ochi pe pasteul asta si spune daca intelegi ceva la prima vedere
<hydraD_> k
<johane> codul e foarte simplu de inteles
<hydraD_> da
<hydraD_> arata a turbo pascal
<hydraD_> :)
<johane> :))
<johane> turbo pascal e un ide
<johane> limbajul este pascal
<johane> si ca datele sa fie complete sintaxa este de C++
<hydraD_>  da .. programare
<johane> asa si cu comenzile linux
<johane> cd, nano/vim   etc
<ihalip> codul ala crapa
<johane> care cod?
<hydraD_> mda
<johane> al meu?
<johane> nu nu crapa
<hydraD_> cd foloseam in msdos sa intru intr-un folder
<johane> :)
<hydraD_> cd.. sa ies
<johane> deja stii o parte din comenzi :)
<johane> plusc ca folosesti tab completetion
<johane> genial
<johane> lspci/lsusb listeaza pci si usb
<hydraD_> thanks
<johane> nano fisier.txt deschizi un txt si il exitezi
<johane> editezi*
<hydraD_> :)
<hydraD_> k
<johane> si cam asta e tot ce ai nevoie
<johane> si cu iptables aia ce ai vazut tu
<johane> e doar iptables si restul sunt argumente
<johane> gen iptables arunca_de_la_ip_x_tot si primeste_de_la_y_tot
<hydraD_> deci instalez geek linux
<hydraD_> ubuntu pardon
<johane> :)
<hydraD_> pe default
<johane> kinder garden linux :D
<hydraD_> sau cu anumite setari?
<johane> ce versiune de ubuntu bagi?
<hydraD_> server?
<hydraD_> e ok?
<johane> server sau desktop?
<hydraD_> am descarcat server
<johane> nu esti avansat deloc deci recomand desktop
<johane> sa nu te sperii prea tare de cli
<hydraD_> k pun desktop
<hydraD_> deci e ok sa pun desktop daca vreau sa il folosesc ca si server?
<johane> sunt cam la fel
<johane> alegerea e a ta
<johane> poti pune si server si instala gui pe urma
<hydraD_> pun desktop sa nu ma sperii
<hydraD_> :D
<hydraD_> il descarc.. il butez de pe cd
<hydraD_> si il instalez pe default adica sa dau enter la orice imi cere
<johane> aproximativ
<hydraD_> sau trebuie facute anumite setari
<hydraD_> ?
<hydraD_> eu am facut pt linuxul asta pe care il am acum
<johane> trebuie sa fii atent ce parole bagi si ce formatari faci
<hydraD_> o partitie linux ext4
<hydraD_> de 78 gb
<hydraD_> si o partitie swap
<hydraD_> de 2 giga
<johane> cat ai ram?
<hydraD_> 512:(
<johane> atunci baga swap
<hydraD_> le las asa?
<johane> da
<hydraD_> tu mai stai pe aici johane?
<johane> e singurul pc ala sau vorbesti de pe altul?
<johane> hydraD_, stau aici zii si noapte
<hydraD_> de pe altul vorbesc
<johane> :)
<hydraD_> lolz
<johane> bun atunci
<hydraD_> ok...
<hydraD_> poi downloadez ultima versiune de ubuntu desktop
<hydraD_> si incep sa o instalez
<johane> aaa daca ai 512 de ram mai bine instaleaza xubuntu
<johane> papa mai putin ram
<hydraD_> k
<johane> cu toate ca al meu kde papa 388 MB cu firefox pornit si altecateva programe
<hydraD_> oricum as mai putea sa ii pun o placuta de ram
<hydraD_> sa vad daca mai am pe aici prin casa
<hydraD_> stiu ca mai aveam 
<hydraD_> am gasit una de 256
<hydraD_> exact SDram ce mi trebuie aici
<hydraD_> dar sa vad daca se impaca la frecventa
<hydraD_> adica 512 +256
<johane> daca sunt de acelas tip se impaca
<hydraD> ma tot deconecteaza de pe webirc
<johane> intra cu un client dedicat
<hydraD> acum am observat ca e DDR 333
<hydraD> si mai am una DDr 333 de 128
<hydraD> nu cred ca se impaca
<hydraD> daca nu e macar la jumate din prima
<hydraD> nici nu cred ca are sens pt 128 ram
<hydraD> si bag xubuntu
<hydraD> las asa mai bine
<hydrah> gata am intrat de pe mirc
<hydrah> am scapat in sfarsit de disconecturi de webchat
<hydrah> a
<hydrah> la mount point aleg orice?
<hydrah> johane mai esti cumva?
<johane> hydrah, da
<hydrah> waw
<hydrah> k thanks
<hydrah> nu prea imi dau seama cum se creeaza partitiile aici
<hydrah> adica imi da mereu eroare
<hydrah> mai caut
<hydrah> e diferit xubuntu asta
<hydrah> foarte aiuristic
<hydrah> cred ca dau restart si le fac cu partition magic
<hydrah> ca nush dc tot da eroare
<ihalip> ce eroare?
<hydrah> nu am retinut
<hydrah> dar am dat use entire space
<hydrah> and erase all
<hydrah> o sa fac partitia swap dupa ce termina de instalat
<hydrah> ah..
<hydrah> alta eroare
<hydrah> [Emo 5] Input/output error
<hydrah> cred ca nu s-a copiat bine pe cd imaginea
<hydrah> :(
<hydrah> wtf nu mai am nici Cd-uri goale
<hydrah> ma duc sa caut un ubuntu 10.10 prin casa ca stiu ca aveam unul facut
<hydraD> a
<hydraD> back
<Rai> cineva on ?
<hydraD> eu
<hydraD> dar nu pot sa te ajut pentru ca nu stiu
<hydraD> ah..
<pirearadu> archlinuxul porno
<pirearadu> +
<pirearadu> kernelul porno
<pirearadu> =
<pirearadu> sistemul porno
<hydraD> am instalat
<hydraD> ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<hydraD> vad ca merge un pic greu
<hydraD> dar e ok
<pirearadu> hydraD de c ubuntu si nu arch?
<hydraD> pirearadu
<pirearadu> da
<hydraD> tu ai citit si ce am scris eu pe channel acum vreo 2 ore?
<pirearadu> nu
<pirearadu> am fost plecat
<hydraD> si nu poti sa te uiti pls
<hydraD> ?
<pirearadu> nu
<pirearadu> zi-mi iar
<pirearadu> te pot ajuta daca vrei
<hydraD> ma chinui de azi dimineata sa rezolv problema unui server
<hydraD> adica sa imi fac server pentru lan
<pirearadu> si sa iti rutezi netul
<pirearadu> nu?
<hydraD> da
<pirearadu> stiu
<hydraD> si vreau sa impart viteza 
<pirearadu> nici eu nu am reusit la vremea mea
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> cand ma chinuiam
<hydraD> mda.
<hydraD> tu esti user avansat de linux?
<pirearadu> nu
<pirearadu> nimeni nu e avansat
<pirearadu> crede-ma
<hydraD> am vorbit cu johane si mi-a dat niste sfaturi
<pirearadu> key
<pirearadu> acum reusesti sa iti rutezi internetul cu xubuntu?
<pirearadu> sau ubuntu?
<hydraD> ubuntu
<pirearadu> asa
<pirearadu> tot aia e
<hydraD> pt ca xubuntu mi-a dat eroare la instalare
<pirearadu> difera doar interfata porno
<hydraD> dc tot spui ca e porno
<hydraD> ?
<hydraD> cum poate sa fie o interfata porno
<hydraD> poate sa fie prietenoasa mai mult sau mai putin dar nu porno
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> daca ma chinui putin o fac sa arate porno
<pirearadu> :))
<pirearadu> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Router:_Basic
<pirearadu> asta ai citit?
<hydraD> nu am citit
<hydraD> inainte sa intru aici
<hydraD> am tot cautat pe google
<hydraD> si am gasit o varianta cu slackware
<pirearadu> asta te va ajuta
<pirearadu> sigur
<hydraD> dar nu imi gasea driverele pt placile de retea
<pirearadu> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Router:_Basic
<pirearadu> cum nu ti le gasea
<pirearadu> ai dat tu ifconfig si nu ti-a aratat nici o interfata?
<pirearadu> de retea
<pirearadu> ?
<hydraD> n-am dat
<hydraD> ca sunt noob
<hydraD> :))
<hydraD> vai
<hydraD> treb sa incerc asa ceva
<hydraD> dar n-am gasit niciunde
<hydraD> si gasisem exact ce vruiam eu sa fac
<hydraD> exact
<hydraD> asta ce mi-ai dat tu e o rutare normala
<hydraD> cu firewall
<hydraD> asta face si amaratu de router
<hydraD> eu vreau sa impart bandaa
<pirearadu> banda porno
<hydraD> http://docs.securityorg.net/htb.tool.htm
<hydraD> asta gasisem
<hydraD> era foarte cool
<hydraD> dar nu stiam sa ii dau de cap
<hydraD> si am aflat ca versiunea asta de linux e numai pt avansati
<hydraD> si ca nu am nici o sansa
<hydraD> :(
<pirearadu> slackware pt avansati?
<pirearadu> hydraD tot linuxul e la fel
<pirearadu> nu exista pt avansati
<pirearadu> pentru ciungi
<pirearadu> chiori
<pirearadu> ofrani
<pirearadu> nu
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> e linux si atat
<pirearadu> :P
<pirearadu> difera doar scarba aia de interfata grafica
<hydraD> Am folosit o banda de 256kbps pe care am impartit-o la 4 clienti ( minim 48kbps - maxim 64kbps /client).asta zice omu
<hydraD> si explica totul pas cu pas
<hydraD> dar un noob ca mine n-a inteles nimic
<hydraD> wtf
<pirearadu> vrei sa iti fac asta prin ssh
<pirearadu> ?
<pirearadu> :>
<hydraD> nu inteleg ce inseamna ssh
<hydraD> :>
<pirearadu> secure shell
<hydraD> adica sa intrii in compu meu
<hydraD> un fel de team wiever in windows
<hydraD> ?
<pirearadu> un fel de team in linie de comanda
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> ai ubuntu?
<hydraD> poi trebe sa instalez iar shalkware
<hydraD> da am ubuntu
<pirearadu> pai fa si dual boot
<pirearadu> si tu*
<hydraD> habbar n-am cum se ace din linux
<hydraD> face*
<pirearadu> au
<pirearadu> :(
<pirearadu> in fine
<hydraD> bag cd cu linux si dau leave file intact no changes?
<hydraD> si imi vede doua sisteme pe urma
<pirearadu> stai
<hydraD> asta e
<pirearadu> staaaaai
<hydraD> stau pe loc
<hydraD> numai sa nu imi faci vreo varianta porno
<pirearadu> pe ce os vrei sa faci rotuer
<pirearadu> ce distro?
<hydraD> sa imi prostituezi calculatorul
<hydraD> poti sa traduci?
<pirearadu> :|
<hydraD> :|
<pirearadu> pe ce distributie de linux vrei sa faci router?
<hydraD>  slackware
<hydraD> cu HTB-tools
<hydraD> e acolo in tutorial
<hydraD> pas cu pas
<hydraD> dar sunt noob
<pirearadu> prin ce te conectezi la internet?
<pirearadu> lan sau pppoe?
<hydraD> prin router huawey MT882
<hydraD> pppoe
<hydraD> e ADSL
<hydraD> romtelefon
<hydraD> :D
<pirearadu> in fine
<pirearadu> in ubuntu configurezi ceva conexiune la net?
<hydraD> in ubuntu?
<hydraD> habar nu am
<pirearadu> adica routerul ala huaey scoate totul pe lan
<pirearadu> nu?
<hydraD> pt ca eu acum sunt pe pc separat
<hydraD> pe windows XP
<hydraD> da
<hydraD> scoate pe lan
<hydraD> dar si pe usb
<hydraD> am 2 placi de retea in calc ala pe care vreau sa il fac router
<pirearadu> ai cosmote?
<hydraD> una integrata si cealalta asus nx1001
<hydraD> da am
<pirearadu> zi nr tau
<hydraD> nu mai bine vb pe skype
<hydraD> ?
<pirearadu> nu am microfon
<hydraD> k
<hydraD> 0765267140
<hydraD> sa nu mi-l pui pe site porno
<hydraD> :D
<pirearadu> ce varsta imi dai?
<pirearadu> :)
<hydraD> man tu vazusesi numele asta Hydra credeai ca sunt fata?
<hydraD> wtf
<hydraD> de aia ma instigai la porno
<hydraD> :))
<pirearadu> nu
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> eu pe la scoala am o vorba cu un colez
<pirearadu> coleg
<hydraD> ce varsta
<pirearadu> si ii zic capusa porno
<hydraD> nu imi dau seama la telefon sincer
<hydraD> :))
<pirearadu> zi un nr
<hydraD> 18 19 20
<hydraD> ?
<pirearadu> 17
<pirearadu> :)
<hydraD> mda
<hydraD> tu mie acuma
<hydraD> da-mi varsta
<pirearadu> 25
<pirearadu> cam asa
<pirearadu> :)
<hydraD> ti-am zis ca nu ma pricep
<hydraD> lol
<pirearadu> hai pune ala si nu mai comenta atat
<hydraD> batran ma mai faci
<pirearadu> :P
<pirearadu> 18
<pirearadu> :)
<hydraD> :))
<hydraD> nu mah 24
<pirearadu> a
<hydraD> dar plm am voce subtire
<hydraD> lol
<pirearadu> da
<pirearadu> ai vazut ce timbru vocal am?
<pirearadu> :))
<pirearadu> fumez de la 14 ani:X
<hydraD> mai ragusit asa
<hydraD> fumezi marijuana?
<hydraD> :))
<hydraD> :P
<pirearadu> dunhill negru
<pirearadu> auzi
<pirearadu> tu de unde ai descarcat slackwareul ala?
<pirearadu> :?
<hydraD> stai un pic sa ii dau sa instaleze
<hydraD> ca iti dau link imediat
<hydraD> poi versiunea aia nu am gasit o
<hydraD> am versiunea noua 
<hydraD> 13
<pirearadu> oa
<pirearadu> ...
<hydraD> ?
<pirearadu> de asta ma temeam
<pirearadu> :))
<hydraD> poi?
<pirearadu> iai dat sa se instaleze?
<hydraD> inca nu
<hydraD> ca acum am gasit DVD
<hydraD> l-am cautat pana acum
<hydraD> ca il aruncasem pe aici
<pirearadu> stai
<pirearadu> ai un stick
<hydraD> acum buteaza
<hydraD> nu am
<hydraD> :(
<pirearadu> a
<pirearadu> asta e
<hydraD> am avut doua
<hydraD> dar nu erau ale mele
<hydraD> si le am dat inapoi
<hydraD> acum 2 zile
<hydraD> :(
<pirearadu> nu bag mana in foc ca o sa iti mearga
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> acolo e vorba de un kernel vechi patch-uit
<hydraD> caut atunci versiunea aia
<hydraD> ?
<hydraD> si imi fac dvd
<hydraD> ?
<hydraD> ca am dvd gol
<pirearadu> nu
<pirearadu> instaleazo pe asta
<pirearadu> incercam
<pirearadu> :)
<hydraD> k
<pirearadu> nu ii instala interfata grafica
<pirearadu> xapps
<pirearadu> aplicatiile din x
<pirearadu> pentru x
<pirearadu> etc
<hydraD> nu instaleaza
<pirearadu> hydraD
<pirearadu> mai bine
<pirearadu> pui arch
<pirearadu> :)
<hydraD> imi da loading /krnels/hugesmp.s/bzImage..
<hydraD> si ramane asa
<pirearadu> fa un dvd cu arch ca am gasit niste chestii frumoase in aur
<pirearadu> :>
<hydraD> poi se poate face limitare de banda
<pirearadu> sau
<hydraD> ?
<pirearadu> da
<hydraD> ma refer la impartire
<pirearadu> am gasit htb-tools
<pirearadu> in aur
<hydraD> aur
<hydraD> :D
<hydraD> deci pana la urma ce instalez
<hydraD> ?
<hydraD> arch?
<hydraD> ubuntu
<hydraD> mandriva
<hydraD> fedora
<hydraD> ce sa bag?
<pirearadu> arch
<pirearadu> :)
<hydraD> pe care mi-l recomanzi
<hydraD> ?
<hydraD> da-mi un link daca poti pls
<pirearadu> pfffffff
<hydraD> netinstall image
<pirearadu> :|
<hydraD> core image
<pirearadu> ce viteza ai maxim la download?
<pirearadu> core image
<hydraD> 12000
<hydraD> 1200
<pirearadu> kb/s
<pirearadu> ?
<hydraD> da e si mic
<hydraD> asta
<hydraD> dar n-am cd
<hydraD> si parca vad ca nu vrea sa scrie pe dvd
<hydraD> wtf
<hydraD> :(
<hydraD> consumai ultimul CD cu ubuntu
<hydraD> :|
<hydraD> urat
<hydraD> dc mi se intampla numai mie?
<hydraD> ce porcarie
<hydraD> mai e ceva de facut?
<hydraD> imi ia si greu cu vreo 200 de kilo
<hydraD> :|
<hydraD> acum imi ia cu 1200
<hydraD> brb sa caut un cd
<pirearadu> pai dupa
<pirearadu> trebuie instalat
<pirearadu> tre descarcate niste rahaturi
<pirearadu> o sa te cam joci cu linia de comanda
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> hai bucurate
<hydraD> :)
<hydraD> fac cd-ul da?
<hydraD> are 324 MB
<pirearadu> da
<hydraD> e la 13 %
<pirearadu> stii sa il partitionezi?
<hydraD> da
<hydraD> fac o partitie et 3 sau 4
<hydraD> primara
<hydraD> una swap
<hydraD> dublul ramului
<hydraD> am 512
<pirearadu> cat ram are?
<hydraD> am facut de 2 gb de patru ori adica
<hydraD> e cam slab compu
<hydraD> :(
<hydraD> are procesor intel celeron de 2,4
<hydraD> ce sa mai zic
<hydraD> HDD de 80
<hydraD> cam astea
<pirearadu> e bine
<hydraD> sper sa ma descurc cu arch linux
<hydraD> ma uit pe youtube sa vad cum se instaleaza
<pirearadu> nu te uita pe youtube 
<pirearadu> sau 
<pirearadu> uita-te pe youtube
<hydraD> :))
<pirearadu> da e prea simplu de instalat
<pirearadu> si eu sunt prea obosit
<hydraD> daca nu se blocheaza
<pirearadu> pai sa blocat?
<hydraD> de ex mie mi se blocheaza la decompresing linux
<pirearadu> :|
<pirearadu> nu o sa se blocheze
<hydraD> ... mg
<pirearadu> ai bootat
<hydraD> si ramane asa
<pirearadu> ?
<hydraD> da am butat
<hydraD> mai butez o data
<hydraD> o fi din cauza la ubuntu
<hydraD> dar nu cred
<pirearadu> nu are nici o treaba ubuntu
<hydraD> boot arch linux
<hydraD> dau in meniu
<pirearadu> da
<pirearadu> mama ce intrebari pui
<pirearadu> :(
<hydraD> Imi ramane la Probing EDD (end=off to disable)... ok
<hydraD> ramane asa
<pirearadu> :(
<pirearadu> offffff
<hydraD> de la ce e?
<pirearadu> linuxu porno
<hydraD> si sta
<hydraD> il las sa stea poate isi revine
<pirearadu> ma bag in pijamale
<pirearadu> era sa zic ca ma bag in pi***
<pirearadu> :))
<hydraD> ok
<hydraD> noapte buna mai vb 
<hydraD> ce sa zic
<hydraD> nush dc face asa
<hydraD> habar nu am
<hydraD> ma gandeesc ca vede ca am un kernel pe HD instalat
<hydraD> si se blocheaza
<pirearadu> hydraD mai esti?
<pirearadu> hydra porno
<hydraD> Loading /boot/vmlinuz26
<hydraD> Decompressing Linux... mg .......................................... ready
<hydraD> Probing EDD (edd=off to disable)... ok
<hydraD> da
<hydraD> sunt
<pirearadu> pff
<pirearadu> stai sa trec pe ubuntu putin
<pirearadu> exit
<pirearadu> hydraD aici erai
<pirearadu> ?
<pirearadu> :)
<hydraD> da
<hydraD> lolz
<pirearadu> aaaasa
<pirearadu> tu ai pus ubuntu pe 32 sau pe 64 de biti
<pirearadu> ?
<hydraD> 32
<pirearadu> atunci booteaza dracu ubuntu
<pirearadu> daca nu merge arch
<pirearadu> :(
<hydraD> k
<hydraD> si ce fac
<hydraD> ?
<hydraD> imi poti spune inca o data comanda pt aflare nume drivere
<pirearadu> si sa iti dau sa descarci ceva
<pirearadu> :)
<hydraD> k
<pirearadu> hydraD nu ai nevoie de drivere
<pirearadu> ele vin in kernel
<pirearadu> puse
<hydraD> k
<hydraD> imi spui pas cu pas
<hydraD> cum sa fac sa il conectez la net
<pirearadu> iti spun
<hydraD> ca pe urma sa te poti conecta tu
<hydraD> ?
<pirearadu> da
<hydraD> k spune
<hydraD> e incarcat
<pirearadu> stai
<pirearadu> sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<pirearadu> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<hydraD> k
<pirearadu> gata?
<hydraD> da
<hydraD> dar mi-a dat ca nu e avaiable
<hydraD> al2 lea
<pirearadu> cum sa nu
<pirearadu> ?
<pirearadu> :|
<pirearadu> plm
<pirearadu> in fine
<hydraD> is refered to by anoter package
<pirearadu> ia fisierul ala
<pirearadu> :|
<hydraD> habar n-am cum se primeste pe mirc
<hydraD> un yahoo messenger ceva n-ai
<hydraD> ?
<hydraD> :|
<hydraD> e rau sa ai de a face cu noobi
<hydraD> :(
<hydraD> sau s ail uploadezi undeva
<hydraD> rpd
<hydraD> ?
<pirearadu> mai zi noob si iti dau 2 palme
<pirearadu> stai nitel
<hydraD> k
<pirearadu> http://htb-tools.skydevel.ro/HTB-tools-0.2.7.tar.gz
<pirearadu> acum esti pe ubuntu?
<hydraD> da
<hydraD> sunt si pe ubuntu
<hydraD> pe celalalt calc
<pirearadu> asa
<hydraD> la care nu merge netul inca
<pirearadu> pe ubuntu nu merge netul?
<hydraD> poi nu
<hydraD> ca nu e configurat
<hydraD> asa
<pirearadu> pai tu in care calculator ai bagat calbul de la nat?
<pirearadu> net
<hydraD> pai in asta acum
<pirearadu> pai si cum vrei sa ai net pe pc-ul cu ubuntu
<pirearadu> ?
<pirearadu> :(
<hydraD> l-am incercat adineaori si nu mergea
<hydraD> vrei sa il pun iar acolo?
<pirearadu> pune-l
<hydraD> dar nu o sa pot sa vb cu tine 
<pirearadu> si dai click pe aia de la retea
<pirearadu> si da click pe auto etc0
<pirearadu> eth0
<hydraD> asa
<hydraD> zi-mi in care parte a desktopului e aia de retea
<hydraD> de care zici
<pirearadu> partea dreapta sus
<pirearadu> seamana cu niste liniute de semnal
<hydraD> da
<pirearadu> si cand esti conectat la net sunt 2 sageti
<hydraD> wireless
<pirearadu> asa
<hydraD> ok
<pirearadu> dar aia se ocupa si de lan
<pirearadu> baga aia acolo
<hydrah> k
<hydrah> back
<pirearadu> hydrah
<pirearadu> esti pe ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-18
<pirearadu> johane esti?
<pirearadu> i have a little problem
<pirearadu> am pus un proces in background
<pirearadu> cum il scot de acolo
<Cracknel> pirearadu: ruleaza ps
<Cracknel> la final iti afiseaza in paranteze drepte [#]
<Cracknel> unde # e un numar
<Cracknel> dai fg #
<Cracknel> pirearadu: jobs -l pentru listare...
<Cracknel> uitasem :))
<hydraD> pirearadu esti?
<hydraD> am ajuns acasa
<hydraD> si m-am apucat sa fac cd-ul butabil
<hydraD> totul pare simplu din ce am citit pe net
<pirearadu> hydraD sunt
<pirearadu> da
<hydraD> dar singura problema daca ar apare raman driverele placilor de retea
<pirearadu> e simplu
<pirearadu> m-am uitat si eu prin el
<hydraD> asa...
<hydraD> :)
<pirearadu> poti sa iti faci server dhcp
<pirearadu> si sa dai limita de banda
<pirearadu> :P
<pirearadu> si aia e
<pirearadu> :D
<hydraD> exact
<hydraD> dar driverele daca nu le are?
<hydraD> o.O
<pirearadu> au mama
<pirearadu> bagamias **** in driverele tale
<pirearadu> nu ai nevoie de drivere
<pirearadu> taci si instaleazal
<pirearadu> si dupa ce ai instalat
<hydraD> keke
<pirearadu> bineinteles 
<hydraD> porno?
<hydraD> :D
<pirearadu> sa ai cablu de la net in el cand lai instalat
<pirearadu> nu porno
<pirearadu> incepe cu pu si se termina cu la
<hydraD> k
<hydraD> adica sa pun pe intrare cablul de net
<hydraD> iar pe iesire swithcul
<hydraD> ?
<pirearadu> ce swithc?
<hydraD> sau la iesire nu mai e nevoie?
<pirearadu> pe prima placa de retea
<pirearadu> pui routerul ala
<pirearadu> de la romtelecom
<hydraD> poi am 2 placi de retea
<pirearadu> pe a2a placa de retea
<hydraD> una integeata si una assus
<pirearadu> pui ce vrei tu
<hydraD> k
<hydraD> dar o sa las clientii fara net
<hydraD> in perioada asta
<hydraD> :(
<hydraD> vad eu
<hydraD> hai ca incerc
<hydraD> si ia fii un pic atent
<hydraD> la mine routerul de la romtelecom
<hydraD> are ip 192.168.1.1
<hydraD> ce Ip dau la brazilfw
<hydraD> ?
<hydraD> pirearadu :D
<pirearadu> 192.168.1.2
<pirearadu> :)
<hydraD> sigur nu o sa intre in conflict cu routerul clientii pe urma
<hydraD> ca ei au obtain ip auto
<pirearadu> nu
<pirearadu> nu o sa intre in conflict
<pirearadu> adica dracu stie
<pirearadu> incearca
<pirearadu> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-19
<On-gi> Salut!
<On-gi> Sziasztok tesverek
<On-gi> Dicsőséges testvféreim
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-20
<tuxum> salutare!
<hydraD> sal
<hydraD> hey
<hydraD> ?
<tuxum> hey what?
<tuxum> :)
<hydraD> ma chinuiesc sa fac un router
<hydraD> cu softuri simpliste gen brazilfw
<hydraD> sau ipcop
<hydraD> dar am probleme la ambele
<hydraD> ma intereseaza sa fac bandwith shapping
<hydraD> am reusit sa instalez cu succes brazillfw
<hydraD> dar nu merge serviciul qos
<hydraD> cel care ma intereseaza
<hydraD> daca il pun pe active
<hydraD> imi taie netu instant la toate pc-urile
<hydraD> din retea
<hydraD> iar la ipcop am probleme cu instalarea
<hydraD> pt ca nu imi recunoaste a 2 a placa de retea
<hydraD> cea red
<hydraD> am citit ceva tutoriale despre cum as putea sa instalez driverul
<hydraD> din linia de comanda
<hydraD> dar nici macar nu imi trece de login
<hydraD> pt ca nu am user si password
<hydraD> root/root
<hydraD> sau root/toor
<hydraD> nu merg
<hydraD> asta pentru ca nu am terminat instalarea din cauza placii a 2-a de retea pe care nu o recunoaste
<hydraD> wtf.
<hydraD> HELP 
<Habibi1> buna seara este cineva online sa ma ajute si pe mine la niste mx-uri de la google nu stiu cum sa le adaug in bind9
<Habibi1> pls va rog frumos
<Habibi1> ca sa imi mearga mail in google pe domeniile care le am
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-13
<comunistu> alooo
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-15
* Cracknel changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/ | Pentru asistență folosiți http://forum.ubuntu.ro | Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita | Arhiva discuțiilor: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/ | Întâlnirea comunității Ubuntu RO: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ro/376/detail/ | Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
<comunistu> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-16
<tzepu> Mnă zua.
<geralddan> salut
<adrianrly> Salutare.
<geralddan> cam liniste p-aici :)
<Iosif> salutare
<adrianrly> Mai e pana la 19.
<Iosif> mai sunt 25 min
<marianvasile> salut băieți
<Anca_Emanuel> Salut
<Iosif> salutare marian
<geralddan> salut Mariane, te invit lao bere
<marianvasile> hihi, ce de ubuntiști...
<marianvasile> aș veni la tine dane dar am treabă pe aici
<Iosif> asta e bine, cu cat mai multi, cu atat mai bine ;)
<marianvasile> să știți că încă sunt la muncă, s-ar putea să sar anumite chestii dacă voi avea ceva de făcut
<Iosif> asta e, se mai intampla, NU E DE CONDAMNAT!
<marianvasile> îmi pare bine că ne-am adunat, poate ar trebui să o facem mai des
<geralddan> Eu imi cer scuze de la inceput, intr-o ora trebuie sa plec iar la munca. Propun sa se posteze pe forum un rezumat
<Iosif> mdaaaa, ar prinde bine...
<marianvasile> din păcate, nu prea stau pe freenode, dar așa cu o temă mai găsim timp
<Iosif> de 1 mai ;)
<marianvasile> vom avea ceva concluzii pe forum, iar pentru detalii veți avea la dispoziție jurnalul întâlnirii.
<geralddan> imi cer scuze inca odata, vroiam sa particip, aveam multe de spus
<marianvasile> cred că ai timp măcar o jumătate de oră să ți spui ofurile.. :)
<geralddan> n-am ofuri, doar propuneri
<marianvasile> dar s-ar putea să pierzi chestiile tari, când se încing spiritele
<geralddan> alea-mi plac mie, cancanurile:)))
<Iosif> ko online :) tare asta :))
<Iosif> ?
<geralddan> :))
<marianvasile> sal kundi :) nu te-am mai auzit de mult
<ibancioiu> Iosif=ibancioiu
<kundi> Salut, nu prea am intrat pe aici, iar c#nd am intrat nu erai
<marianvasile> e, uite că ne strângem, unul câte unul
<geralddan> ce teapa am luat, am crezut ca incepe acum, am uitat ca sunt cu 1 ora inainte :))) mariane, noroc!
<geralddan> tzepu, tu nu dai noroc cu mine?:))
<wladypauly> salutare tuturor
<geralddan> salut si noroc! :))
<marianvasile> big kiss :))  pentru alinrus, Anca_Emanuel, nkn, ocsi-bm, geralddan, wladypauly, Creatura85, kundi, yo9fah, Iosif, 
<ibancioiu> multzam
<nkn> eeew
<wladypauly> multam fain
<marianvasile> salut pe ăia mai înjurați, precum tzepu, Cracknel
<geralddan> cu limba? :)))
<nkn> kisses from a male x.x
<marianvasile> și îmi pare bine că e și stas, care duce greul pe partea tehnică
<geralddan> zdazvuiti stas
<ibancioiu> de ce sunt "injurati"?
<stas> salut
<marianvasile> adrianrly, ca tânără speranță...mențiune specială
<stas> e meetup?
<marianvasile> da, stas
<stas> oki, mersi pentru ping
<adrianrly> :)) Multumesc.
<geralddan> mariane, zici ca esti bursuc cu dedicatii :))) impresarul
<ticridu> salutare tuturor
<geralddan> salut si noroc
<adrianrly> Salut ticridu.
<wladypauly> salut ticridu
<Cracknel> Salutare :)
<wladypauly> Salut
<ibancioiu> saluatare si tie ;)
<ibancioiu> bun venit!
<ticridu> :)
<Cracknel> Ne-am adunat cativa, nu ma asteptam.
<geralddan> tzepu, dai o bere?
<marianvasile> toatălumea este binevenită, suntem aici pentru a pune treaba pe roate
<Creatura85> nkn: double eeew from me 
<Cracknel> pe facebook a anuntat careva?
<geralddan> se da o dare de seama la inceput si se va vota ordinea de zi?
<ibancioiu> eu am pus la status
<marianvasile> nu am cont pe aia
<Cracknel> eu mi-am inchis contul.
<nkn> nu citesc toti forumu?
<ibancioiu> stai ca pun eu pe grup
<wladypauly> n-am pe nimeni de aici pe FB
<ticridu> nici eu n-am facebook
<geralddan> nu-l vad pe riddick
<marianvasile> hohohjo
<ibancioiu> ce sa scriu, ca pun eu?
<marianvasile> asiroiban
<adiroiban> salut
<adiroiban> :)
<marianvasile> adiroiban...tare
<ticridu> salut
<wladypauly> salutare :)
<adiroiban> m-o tras Alex de mânecă
<ibancioiu> alex, spune ce sa scriu, ca postez eu.... am vazut ca avem grup
<adiroiban> :)
<marianvasile> a făcut foarte bine
<geralddan> a venit capo del tutti capi:)))
<geralddan> adi, ai promis ca ma vizitezi..
<adiroiban> am promis...
<adiroiban> am zis și când? :)
<ibancioiu> am scris asa: "Prima întâlnire a comunității Ubuntu din România în 2012:
<ibancioiu> ASTAZI DE LA 19:00 PE IRC
<ibancioiu> MAI MULTE DETALII PE ADRESA DE MAI JOS:
<ibancioiu> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ro/376/detail/"
<ibancioiu> LA ADRESA
<Cracknel> ibancioiu: pune asa, oricum e destul de tarziu pentru anunturi pe Facebook
<ibancioiu> asta e.... poate vede cineva (eu inca sper) :)
<marianvasile> acum i-a apucat și pe cei de la Caonical...85 de actualizări și sunt pe conexiune mobilă...
<geralddan> cine era interesat, stia..
<wladypauly> am vazut eu :) da' nu-s membru...
<geralddan> mai am timp de-o bere?
<marianvasile> desfă-o, te susțin
<Cracknel> geralddan: trimite-mi si mie una
<marianvasile> eu iau o cola
<geralddan> haideti mai repede ca plec la munca si inchideti usile ca fac curent
<geralddan> e proasta berea aici
<ibancioiu> inca 5 minute :)
<stas> Cracknel, avem ceva todo ce trebe discutat? :)
<alinrus> lol, de asta facea atata scandal erc-ul
<ticridu> atunci iti dam noi:)
<geralddan> parca suntem in elvetia
<stas> !login
<Libertiny> stas: Error: You are not identified
<geralddan> vreau sa vad ordinea de zi si darea de seama
<stas> !op Cracknel 
<adiroiban> :)
<stas> asa
<marianvasile> @stas: ne spune Cracknel, în principal este vorba despre forum, apoi mai vorbim de traduceri
<ibancioiu> geralddan: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ro/376/detail
<marianvasile> geralddan: ți-e dor de vremurile trecute, nu?
<Cracknel> stas: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ro/376/detail/
<stas> oki, mai putem adauga subiectu de pagina web ca ar fi ceva de discutat
<marianvasile> da, stas, așa-i
<marianvasile> sal riddickbm, ne întrebam când vii
<tzepu> Salutare "tutulor".
<wladypauly> salutare
<geralddan> vreau ordinea de zi pe puncte
<ticridu> salut
<ibancioiu> Salut tzepu
<geralddan> si darea de seama, noroc!
<tzepu> Cum le vrei,  cu punctulete sau liniute?
<geralddan> ionopotkivanok comandante
<tzepu> Roz sau albastre?
<riddickbm> salutare tuturor! acuma m-am pus si eu la calc...
<geralddan> cratime tzepule, noroc
<ticridu> salutare riddickbm 
<ibancioiu> 19:00
<geralddan> sunt serios deja
<Cracknel> Incepem sau mai asteptam 5 minute?
<geralddan> am plecat
<ibancioiu> cum credeti voi :)
<marianvasile> decizia vă aparține
<tzepu> Dă-i bice.
<geralddan> cine ia cuvantul?
<ibancioiu> ma supun maj
<marianvasile> Cracknel
<Cracknel> Incerc eu sa coordonez.
<ibancioiu> ok
<ibancioiu> bafta!
<geralddan> sa nu stergi nimic:)))
<wladypauly> :)))
<geralddan> ai tastatura de la mac alex?d-aia merge greu
<Cracknel> Salut! Pentru cei care nu ma cunosc dupa nickaname, sunt Alex Cucu, persoana de contact pentru Echipa Ubuntu din România.
<riddickbm> inchideti telefoanele mobile! sa nu aud pe unu ca-i tiuie ca-l dau afara :-P
<ibancioiu> :))
 * Creatura85 beep beep beep
<ticridu> :)
<Cracknel> Primul problema despre care vorbim astazi sunt traducerile.
<wladypauly> e pus pe "silent"
<geralddan> am tableta eu
<Cracknel> Ma intereseaza in primul rand ce persoane din echipa de traducatori sunt prezente.
<marianvasile> eu
<marianvasile> hihi
<ibancioiu> eu nu sunt in echipa (sau sunt)?! dar traduc in timpul liber
<wladypauly> si eu ca si ibanicioiu
<wladypauly> dar n-am mai fost demult pe acolo, lipsa de timp
<ibancioiu> ultima vizita = ieri :))
<Cracknel> Bun...
<marianvasile> știu sigur că am aprobat ceva contribuții de la ibancioiu zilele astea
<ibancioiu> merci
<ibancioiu> ;)
<adiroiban> În afară de Marian, mai aprobă cineva traduceri?
<riddickbm> poate ar fi cazul sa ma reapuc si eu zilele astea...
<marianvasile> nu cred, pe Lucian nu ll-am văzut de mult timp
<adiroiban> Deci doar Marian mai e activ
<marianvasile> știu că a muncit mult la gnome, upstream, de atunci nu prea l-am văzut pe launchpad
<ibancioiu> din cate am citit eu, da
<Cracknel> Cred ca e nevoie de un sprint inainte de LTS.
<tzepu> Eu m-aș apuca dar timpul nu mă lasă. Poate fac un efort. Ce pachete au nevoie urgentă de traducere?
<adiroiban> în Launchpad pachetele sunt ordonate după prioritate
<marianvasile> ll-am făcut, în ultimile două luni am ajuns de la o karma de 600 la aproape 8000
<Cracknel> tzepu: in Launchpad sunt in ordinea importantei
<marianvasile> prima pagină din launchpad este gata
<marianvasile> o urmăresc zi de zi și mai completez șirurile aduse de programatori
<ibancioiu> noaptea asta o sa traduc..... incerc sa ajut cu traduceri & promovare
<tzepu> Se vede că n-am mai dat de mult pe acolo.
<adiroiban> acum coordonarea echipei de traduceri s-a pierdut între mine și Lucian
<marianvasile> în principal, modulele care ne interesează sunt bine, unity, etc
<Cracknel> marianvasile: crezi ca ai timp sa te ocupi de aprobari pana o scoatem la capat cu traducerile pentru ciclul asta?
<adiroiban> eu aș propune ca Marian să devină coordonator pentru traducerile Ubuntu
<marianvasile> nu-i bai, toți stăm prost cu timpul liber
<adiroiban> și să facă ce știe că e mai bine :)
<marianvasile> da, e treaba mea
<Cracknel> +1
<ibancioiu> +1
<wladypauly> +1
<locodir-user_> pot sa ajut si eu 
<tzepu> +x
<riddickbm> +1
<adiroiban> în principal e vorba de a da permisiuni de aprobare
<adiroiban> acum probabil că sunt vre-o 10 persoane cu drepturi de a aproba
<adiroiban> dar doar Marian își exercită acest drept
<Cracknel> e de preferat ca aprobarile sa se faca de o persoana care are ceva experienta pentru a avea traduceri uniforme
<marianvasile> da, ar mai trebui cineva care poate aproba, nu-i chestie, în dubii ne consultăm
<marianvasile> pot ghida pe cineva care dorește să vadă cum e gtreaba
<adiroiban> marianvasile , dacă nu ai nimic împotrivă și accepti să fi coordonator
<marianvasile> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/ro
<adiroiban> mă voi ocupa eu de transfer
<tzepu> Dacă nu e unul mai "breaz" mă ofer în limita timpului.
<marianvasile> aici aveți starea curentă, pe prima pagină au apărut azi câteva șiruri (5)
<adiroiban> în principal coordonatorul aprobă cine altcineva mai are drepturi de a corecta și aproba traduceri
<marianvasile> da, preiau eu adi
<adiroiban> mersi :)
<geralddan> aplauze
<marianvasile> oricum, având în vedere lts-ul pe cinci ani, vreau să-l scot bine la capăt
<tzepu> Urale ar trebui :)
<geralddan> aplauze frenetice
<marianvasile> adică vom avea noi pachete traduse la fiecare actualizare
<adiroiban> acum e Lucian coordonator dar în zilele astea o să vorbesc cu el să vedem cum facem transferul
<tzepu> Da' cu el ce s-o întâmplat?
<tzepu> S-o măritat?
<riddickbm> :))
<marianvasile> sunt perioade când poți dona din timpul tău, vine și vremea când nu poți s-o faci, asta-i tot
<adiroiban> uh.. ei nici nu mai sunt în echipă, deci nu te pot face acum Admin
<marianvasile> și eu am avut de-astea
<adiroiban> marianvasile: Daniel Șerbănescu a mai lucrat pe Launchpad?
<adiroiban> sau doar Gnome?
<marianvasile> e suficient că pot aproba și pot aduce îndrumări celorlalți
<marianvasile> cred că la gnome doar
<geralddan> rumoare in sala
<marianvasile> uită-te la karma, sunt cam mici toate de acolo, nu cred că au mai avut timp
<adiroiban> da, dar aș vrea să poți adăga ușor alte persoane în echipă, în cazul în care crezi că te ajută
<adiroiban> ok
<adiroiban> eu am terminat :)
<geralddan> aplauze
<ibancioiu> aplauzeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!
<marianvasile> zic că despre traduceri s-a cam închis
<marianvasile> mai revin eu pe forum și pe mail, cu cei interesați
<Cracknel> Atunci vedem zilele urmatoare ce se mai intampla cu traducerile.
<geralddan> se trage cortina, urmeaza actul 2
<geralddan> pauza de bere
<locodir-user_> :))
<wladypauly> geralddan, erai bun de regizor de teatru :)
<ibancioiu> +1
<Cracknel> stas: te ocupi tu de problema cu site-ul?
<riddickbm> el e cu atmosfera
<marianvasile> fiecare cu treaba lui, eu am fost în deschidere cu pupturile
<marianvasile> pupăturile
<wladypauly> mai ca aud/vad tot ce spune el
<wladypauly> ma mai incurca desenele animate ale fetitei, dar e ok
<Cracknel> !slap stas
 * Libertiny slaps stas around with a feared gremlin
<geralddan> sunt persoane care rosesc, tzepu nu, ca-i dur
<riddickbm> nu e dur
<riddickbm> e pizdos
<tzepu> Da, cacum stânca Gibraltarului.
<geralddan> :)))))
<geralddan> rasete in sala
<wladypauly> :)))))
<geralddan> se aseaza presedintele, incepe actul 2
<tzepu> Vârfula mai ales, ăla plin de "cadouri" de la păsari.
<stas> sorry
<stas> da
<stas> :)
<stas> Cracknel, mersi
<Cracknel> Te dadeam disparut :)
<ibancioiu> :))
<stas> deci problema cu site-ul e ca mai trebuie facute niste lucrari de mentenanta
<adrianrly> Cracknel, te-ai uitat pe patch ?
<stas> si actualizat continutul (dupa migrarea pe WordPress, multe pagini asa au ramas)
<stas> intrebarea mea este daca exista persoane interesate sa se implice in treaba asta
<ibancioiu> nu inteleg la ce te referi..... da, ar prinde bine o versiune pt telefoane mobile, dar cam atata
<geralddan> rumoare, voci care striga:site-ul merge foarte greu, mai ales in strainatate
<marianvasile> și la noi, în romanica, merge greu
<ibancioiu> sunt incepator in wordpress
<stas> plus ar mai fi proiectul WordPress LoCo care o sa aiba nevoie de atentie 
<marianvasile> de vreo două săptpmâni
<Cracknel> deci am avea nevoie de persoane care sa scrie continut
<geralddan> sala aproba
<stas> geralddan, din pacate aia tine de roedu, nu de noi
<ibancioiu> ma bag eu
<Cracknel> si de persoane care sa se ocupe de actualizari la Wordpress
<stas> ibancioiu, daca esti interesat, pot ajuta de la inceput legat de WordPress
<geralddan> aplauze pentru ibancioiu
<marianvasile> eu pe tehnic nu le am deloc. pot ajuta doar la traducerea de conținut, cum fac cu comunicatele de presă
<wladypauly> si eu pot ajuta la traduceri
<stas> marianvasile, daca ai un pic de timp, poti trece prin paginile existente, si corecta sau nota ce ar merita o usoara actualizare
<marianvasile> o  am în vedere
<geralddan> actori care sunt inca in actul1
<locodir-user_> pentru WordPress ,, ma pot ocupa si eu .. am mai lucrat 
<stas> cam atat, mai povestesc cu ibancioiu in privat
<Cracknel> De niste actualizari si chiar o migrare a informatiei pe site ar fi nevoie la Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanianTeam/
<stas> locodir-user_, hai in privat
<adiroiban> acum văd că site-ul și forumul se înarcă greu...
<adiroiban> și nu știu sigura dacă e de la net
<Cracknel> adiroiban: de o saptamana
<Cracknel> dupa ce a cazut serverul de cateva ori
<adiroiban> o să vorbesc cu Stas să ne uităm pe server
<adiroiban> să vedem care e problema
<marianvasile> s-ar putea să primească niște solicitări mai aparte...
<geralddan> tzepu, stinge tigara si asteapta pauza
<adrianrly> La ce utilizam programatorul din mine? :D
<stas> adiroiban, e de la rds :)
<tzepu> M-am lăsat de 9 ani.
<marianvasile> cred că ești cam singurel pe aici, adrianrly
<Cracknel> stas: merge si pe Romtelecom la fel de greu.
<adiroiban> :)
<adrianrly> marianvasile .... incerc sa pun si eu umarul. Numai sa am la ce.
<geralddan> revoltatii sunt aici?
<ibancioiu> eu cred ca e de la net
<Cracknel> e ceva sigur cu serverul, probabil de la RoEdu
<ibancioiu> NU CRED :))))
<stas> upc, mere okish
<geralddan> mai am 20 minte si plec la munca
<ibancioiu> din cate am inteles serveru' e in sibiu
<cristian_> RDS 2
<adiroiban> pe server nu văd load mare
<geralddan> puneti serverul la mine ca am 4 camere si terasa
<riddickbm> :))
<wladypauly> :))
<Cracknel> era interesant sa avem ceva de rezerva, dar sunt sigur ca am sta prost cu donatiile :)
<florica76> e asa de mare serveru asta? 4 cam ? :)
<adiroiban> stas: deși pe main, serverul de mysql e cam muncit
<geralddan> ca sa deschid forumul trebuie sa-mi iau liber si ca sa intru in cafenea, concediu
<adiroiban> deci probabil că acolo e buba
<stas> adiroiban, da, probabil ca e forumu
<stas> legat de forum, stiu ca am tot discutat de QA
<Cracknel> si daca tot am ajuns la forum...
<stas> o sa ridic subiectu asta cu ibancioiu si locodir-user_ 
<Cracknel> ibancioiu e super incepator, vezi adrianrly 
<stas> ibancioiu, pare interesat, e deajuns
<geralddan> publicul freamata, se apropie scenele polemice, unii spectatori isi pregatesc replicile
<riddickbm> :))
<ibancioiu> Alex stie mai multe despre mine, am mai vorbit :))
<ibancioiu> ;)
<marianvasile> adrianrly are o idee bună referitoare la adaptarea pentru dispozitive mobile, am cam început să le folosim mai mulți în ultima vreme
<Cracknel> mi-a trimis un patch pentru forum pentru adaugarea tagului rezolvat
<ibancioiu> +1
<stas> adrianrly, daca e interesat, ping me in privat
<Cracknel> stas: de OpenID pe Wordpress mai stii ceva?
<Cracknel> ar fi mult mai usor de administrat toata treaba
<stas> Cracknel, nush, ca cei de la launchpad is putrezi, folosesc ceva WordPress stramos care nu merita atentia in productie
<marianvasile> propun să încheiem deocamdată pe tehnic, revenim după pentru cei interesați, hai să trecem la problemele curente la care pot avea o părere și ceilalți utilizatori
<stas> marianvasile, ok
<Cracknel> Restul sunt maruntisuri. Cu ce incepem?
<marianvasile> cu geralddan, că pleacă la muncă :)
<ibancioiu> corect
<riddickbm> liderul de sindicat
<marianvasile> cred că mai ia o bere...
<ibancioiu> :))
<riddickbm> am o propunere pentru forum, in masura in care e posibila implementarea
<geralddan> scuze, am doar 2 ore liber si nu stiu unde sa maa impart
<Cracknel> riddickbm: spune.
<riddickbm> ca utilizatorii ce nu au postat nimic timp de...sa zicem 60 de zile, sa li se stearga contul
<riddickbm> de la inregistrare
<marianvasile> poate ar trebui să mărim perioada, și nu de postat, ci de autentificat pe forum
<marianvasile> 90 de zile
<geralddan> am facut o propunere de curand pe forum
<wladypauly> nimic la subiect, ca asa intra unu zice o idiotenie si pleaca
<tzepu> Hmm. E prea dur. Părerea mea. Și nici nu se eliberează cine știe cât spațiu.
<Cracknel> am mai discutat problema, nu vad cu ce ne incurca niste utilizatori inactivi.
<florica76> sa se trimita mail inainte de sterger, rog
<marianvasile> florica76: poate nu se adoptă :(
<Cracknel> Serverul nu cred ca e prea stresat de baza noastra de date.
<geralddan> sa se citeasca regulamentul inainte flori
<florica76> pai ma stergeati de 100 ori pana acum
<kundi> şi pe mine
<marianvasile> e, vezi, de asta este bine că ești aici, să spui asta
<marianvasile> deci nu e bine
<adrianrly> Ma indoiesc ca forumul are astfel de capabilitati si nu are nici un rost deoarece tabela de useri nu incarca baza de date mai deloc. Daca omul a avut o problema acum si mai are una peste 3 ani, nu vad de ce nu ar putea sa se autentifice pe acelasi cont.
<geralddan> pe mine nu, rumoare inca odata in sala
<cristian_> eu unul nu cred că este corect,până la urmă nu trebuie să ai 1000 de comment-uri din care 90 % pe cafenea
<wladypauly> am si eu o propunere - utilizatorul sa ia ban la trei injurii consecutive, ca au fost cativa care faceau spume, ca ala cu "sa te feresti de mine pe strada"
 * adrianrly are 39 de grade febra
<Cracknel> wladypauly: oricum zboara la chestii de genul asta.
<cristian_> dar pentru înjurii sunt 100 % de acord cu măsuri mai dure
<marianvasile> și eu
<ibancioiu> wladypauly are dreptate
<geralddan> discutia se aprinde, seful sedintei transpira, nasul mustaceste
<marianvasile> de regulă s-a acționat la obiect
<wladypauly> da, dar sa fie scris in regulament sau ceva, ca sa stie ce-l asteapta, poate se gandeste de 2 ori
<Cracknel> E foarte clar regulamentul.
<Cracknel> Are 10 randuri si nimeni nu il citeste.
<geralddan> la cafenea da confuzii regulamentul
<riddickbm> nu se prea injura...mai degraba se vorbeste aiurea
<florica76> se poate bana ceva mai mult decat userul? la adresare ne cuviincioasa
<marianvasile> principala pproblemă este cafeneaua
<riddickbm> da
<Cracknel> riddickbm: deci mesaj pe langa subiect care se sterge
<marianvasile> este subiectiv să alegi ce se poate discuta și ce nu
<Cracknel> si daca insista, ban
<marianvasile> ar trebui inclus în titlul topicului ceva clar
<cristian_> este,dar pentru aplicarea lui unii văd o vendetta a admin-ilor,ceea ce nu este adevărat de multe ori
<Cracknel> astazi, cu parere de rau, i-am restrans accesul lui vladi
<kundi> avertisment pentru cel care postează în mai multe locuri acelaşi subiect
<geralddan> sa nu personalizam
<Cracknel> doar pana maine, dar a trebuit sa o fac
<riddickbm> dc?
<cristian_> și eu am greșit,asta ca să nu zică cineva că sunt partizan cu vreun admin
<Cracknel> si probabil voi incepe sa aplic tratamentul pe oricare utilizator comenteaza aiurea
<Cracknel> radem, glumim, dar nu intrecem masura.
<geralddan> trebuie cautata o solutie de compromis
<ibancioiu> corect
<cristian_> așa da
<ibancioiu> ma refer la ce a spus Cracknel
<Cracknel> geralddan: ce poti sa faci sa opresti un troll?
<alinrus> !troll
<Libertiny> http://goo.gl/O9iUK
<riddickbm> inchizi subiectul
<cristian_> un avertisment  2,3,pa
<geralddan> un subiect fixat cu titlul alte distributii mie mi se pare ok. APLAUZE:)))
<Cracknel> alinrus: avem deja troli care se hranesc unii pe altii
<Cracknel> atunci incepe sa o ia razna treaba.
<wladypauly> le spui clar: terminati cu asta sau la urmatoarea greseala pa si pu la revedere - ia un ban de la nenea!
<alinrus> nu stiu ce sa zic, eu din cauza ca nu mai puteam cu el m-am dus
<alinrus> :)
<cristian_> sau suspendare pe câteva zile,până se mai răcorește subiectul
<geralddan> da-le un locsor in forum la trolli si nu vei mai avea pb
<Cracknel> alinrus: te inteleg perfect.
<marianvasile> principala unealtă a comunității este forumul. cei care-s aici vor unul bun. pot spune acum ce vor
<alinrus> am lucruri mai bune de facut cu timpul meu 
<marianvasile> vladi a fost mereu mai aparte
<alinrus> marianvasile: parea baiat istet, l-am facut admin
<alinrus> dupa o luat-o pe aratura
<riddickbm> nu e om rau...doar ca pare  a se fi intors ptr a promova Arch
<ibancioiu> adminii sunt FOARTE OK
<alinrus> riddickbm: n-are nici o legatura cu arch
<ibancioiu> NU VREAU SA-I SCHIMBATI
<alinrus> ca sa nu mai zic ca argumentele is ridicole
<alinrus> cine crede ca distributia x iti face pula mai mare are o problema
<cristian_> vladi este foarte impulsiv,dar și un bun utilizator de Linux
<Cracknel> trolling cu alte distributii si moderatorii sunt rai ca nu permit asta.
<marianvasile> păi hai să stabilim clar. se permit sau nu discuții referitoare la alte distro?
<alinrus> se permit dar nu inteleg de ce ar face cineva asta
<wladypauly> nu, fiecare distributie are forum, sa se discute acolo
<alinrus> n-au forum?
<marianvasile> +1 pentru alinrus
<ticridu> eu cred ca anunturile dspre diferite distro ar trebui permise
<cristian_> eu mai citesc și pe alte forumuri,pe acolo nu prea permit așa ceva sau este ignorat
<Cracknel> Eu spun ca da, dar sa foloseasca doar depozitele de pachete Ubuntu.
<alinrus> adica daca-i asa misto distributia aia si comunitatea lor are 3 coaie 
<alinrus> ce puii mei nu posteaza acolo
<marianvasile> la deschiderea unei discuții, avertizare politicoasă
<ibancioiu> +1 marian vasile
<alinrus> eu nu ma duc la farmacie sa-mi cumpar de mancare
<cristian_> dar Ubu Ro este după părerea mea cel mai popular forum Linux așa că mulți au așteptări de ici
<wladypauly> la a doua abatere o cearta si la a treia un brânci ușor pe ușă afară
<marianvasile> sunt +1 pentru anunțuri, la obiect, fără discuții
<Cracknel> ticridu: nici cu anunturile nu merge, am mai discutat
<adrianrly> Sunt de parere ca nu ar trebui interzise. Este software liber ....
<riddickbm> doar in ideea fara alte distrouri...doar ca stire, can-can
<riddickbm> scuze
<alinrus> cristian_: oricine poate sa isi formuleze intrebarea corect pentru orice distro
<riddickbm> adica
<alinrus> e linux
<Cracknel> ajunsesem sa avem numai anunturi despre alte distributii
<alinrus> problema e ca astia trolleaza
<cristian_> da
<riddickbm> fara discutii despre alte distrouri...doar ca stire sau cancan
<cristian_> e sunt de acord,cu moderație totuși
<geralddan> un subiect nou la cafenea cu titlul alte distributii si nu moare nimeni
<marianvasile> poate la cafenea, o rubrică specială?
<wladypauly> sau doar la "Hai sa radem!" :)
<alinrus> marianvasile: pe forumul archlinux.ro au sectiune ubuntu
<alinrus> ?
<alinrus> sau fedora
<alinrus> ?
<cristian_> intr-un fel asta va spori popularitatea Ubuntu în final,ata e părerea mea
<geralddan> sa nu dam in talibalism
<Cracknel> subiecte cu jeg cum e cel cu tv-maxe?
<alinrus> sau ce alte forumuri is in tara?
<cristian_> NU
<cristian_> asta
<alinrus> serios ca oamenii astia n-au respect pentru voi care raspundeti aici
<wladypauly> si daca se deschide asa un subiect nu o sa fie o munca in plus pentru admini, ca acolo va fi lupta mare? intreb si eu
<alinrus> daca au ceva de obiectat sa raspunda la intrebari
<cristian_> CORECT
<alinrus> nu le convine distributia sunt destule
<locodir-user_> parerea mea orice alta distriburti ec isi face reclama pe forum .. JET
<alinrus> in alta parte
<ticridu> pe mine sincer nu ma inetreseaza nimic despre alte distro, daca vreau citesc pe distrowatch
<marianvasile> atunci rămânem așa, orice trece gardul, pa
<ticridu> dar am vazut ca unora le mai place sa anunte noutati:)
<wladypauly> sau pe siteurile/forumurile lor
<Cracknel> marianvasile: nu asa a fost si pana acum?
<geralddan> pai asta-i ideea aline, lasa-i acolo sa se lupte si adminii se ocupa de altceva
<alinrus> geralddan: cine trolleaza are ban
<Cracknel> ca nu am inchis discutii normale, doar discutii care au degenerat
<alinrus> e mai productiv forumul fara x
<marianvasile> geralddan: nu putem face ceva amestecat. ori laie, ori bălaie
<alinrus> indiferent cine-i x
<riddickbm> +1
<alinrus> si ce experienta are atata timp cat trolleaza
<locodir-user_> +1
<wladypauly> +1
<Cracknel> +1 pentru ban pentru trollin
<riddickbm> +1
<ticridu> +1
<ibancioiu> +1
<cristian_> dar nu din prima
<alinrus> daca are o intrebare serioasa il ascultam
<kundi> +1
<florica76> pas
<cristian_> ban
<ibancioiu> +1
<Anca_Emanuel> +1
<alinrus> da vladi isi batea joc in ultima perioada cat am fost eu pe forum
<alinrus> nu stiu acum ce face
<ibancioiu> la prima gr. ban!!!!!!!!
<marianvasile> e stabilit. îndrumare politicoasă către forumul respectiv, apoi pa
<cristian_> 3 avertismente ar fi cel mai corect
<wladypauly> OK
<locodir-user_> da
<geralddan> Cu mare parere  de rau trebuie sa plec la munca. Va salut pe toti si sa ajungeti la concluzii logice si democratice.
<ibancioiu> k
<wladypauly> nu 3m unu si bun
<ticridu> pana dai 3 se face tevatura:)
<ibancioiu> ok
<Cracknel> bun, ramane BAN pentru trolling. In ce conditii, ramane de stabilit.
<riddickbm> 3 avertismente...pfff...le uiti poate
<adrianrly> Serviciu usor geralddan
<ibancioiu> salut ;)
<riddickbm> cand ai de avertizat 4 oameni
<locodir-user_> serviciu usor
<wladypauly> spor la treaba geralddan
<wladypauly> serviciu usor
<riddickbm> pa locotenente!
<cristian_> doar dacă are Allzheimmer
<ticridu> serviciu usor geralddan 
<Cracknel> geralddan: te duci baut la munca?
<riddickbm> :))
<ibancioiu> :))))
<alinrus> asta e si motivul pentru care am sustinut QA in loc de forum. Scapi mult mai usor de trolli
<geralddan> beat, nu baut
<kundi> probabil la ei nu este valabil Decretul 400
<wladypauly> :)))
<Cracknel> alinrus: numai sa gasim solutia potrivita
<cristian_> nu mai este nici la noi
<alinrus> si comunitatea are oportunitatea sa-i filtreze
<kundi> teoretic este
<marianvasile> da, alinrus, dar suntem balcanici, o mai luăm pe arătură, în limite
<alinrus> asa se sparg in capu adminilor toate
<adrianrly> alinrus, ar fi misto ceva in genul: http://www.codeproject.com/
<locodir-user_> da
<Cracknel> adrianrly: http://coordino.cracknel.eu.org/
<alinrus> adrianrly: www.osqa.net
<cristian_> trolli ar merita ban din prima dar mai sunt și alții mai .... soft,așa că mai merită o șansă
<alinrus> asa comunitatea ii depuncteaza cand o iau pe aratura si le dispare mesajul
<alinrus> nu e adminul de vina
<alinrus> nu e tiran
<alinrus> nu e dictatura
<alinrus> e comunitate si comunitatea isi spune cuvantul
<ticridu> culmea este ca nu este nici un revoltat pe aici:)
<ticridu> era bine sa fi fost la discutie
<Cracknel> ticridu: pentru ca aia revoltati nu sunt interesati
<ibancioiu> asta e bine :))
<wladypauly> poate se agita acum pe forum...
<stas> +1 coordino
<riddickbm> s-au adunat pe G+
<riddickbm> alaturi de Fratello
<adrianrly> Sunt interesante ambele soft-uri. Ar merge un buton Autentificare cu facebook/google+ pentru usurinta utilizarii. Dar ce facem cu forumul actual?
<Cracknel> ramane pe pozitie
<alinrus> adrianrly: ar fi interesant de importat tot ce este in el
<alinrus> ori pastrat pentru posteritate ca readonly
<ibancioiu> http://coordino.cracknel.eu.org/ arata f bine
<adrianrly> Pai cred ca putem face import-ul. Niste interogari SQL calumea.
<cristian_> ar fi ca lumea ceva de genul sign in ubuntu code,așa nu ar mai avea ce comenta,și-a făcut-o cu propria mână
<ibancioiu> cristian_ +1
<Cracknel> cristian_: astea sunt detalii :)
<adrianrly> Avem noroc ca FluxBB este un soft relativ usor. Are o baza de date nu foarte complicata. Daca aveam phpbb sau cum am eu pe un forum ipb, eram mancati :))
<kundi> dar totuşi unii ar comenta că x este dictator, se crede proprietar, etc (x=oricine)
<wladypauly> +1 pentru coordino si MR. Testulescu
<adrianrly> Daca alegeti unul din cele 2 soft-uri as putea sa incerc sa fac un script de migrare.
<tzepu>  Propunerea mea.
<alinrus> kundi: la solutii gen osqa nu merge cu dictatura. Vezi stackoverflow
<wladypauly> pai hai sa ne hotaram caum
<wladypauly> acum*
<alinrus> comunitatea te depuncteaza, si iti spune cand o iei pe aratura
<Cracknel> adrianrly: coordino mai mult ca sigur, vezi cu Stas ce avem pana acum.
<tzepu> Creerea unei noi categorii. La General. Alte distribuții.
<alinrus> mai foloseste cvineva coordino?
<stas> alinrus, nu e foarte popular, da e decent si codu e ok-ish
<alinrus> adica is reticient la soft-uri obscure 
<Cracknel> alinrus: proiectul e eliberat de curand deci nu prea cred.
<alinrus> din tot felu de repo-uri de pe github
<alinrus> osqa are userbase in spate
<adrianrly> Coordino are vulnerabilitate XSS.
<ibancioiu> sustin coordino
<Cracknel> trebuie tradus si carpit bine
<tzepu> Trolii pot fi ușor marcați cu cele trei avertismente depunctându-i la reputație de către un moderator.
<wladypauly> la tradus m-as baga eu
<Cracknel> tzepu: eu nu folosesc modulul de reputatie
<stas> alinrus, osqa nu mai e intretinut oficial, si e greu de adaptat/personalizat
<stas> plus e python si sunt putiti pe python :|
<alinrus> tzepu: modulul de reputatie e optional si ramane tot adminu trebuie sa ia decizia.
<tzepu> Un motiv în plus să-l activezi:)
<alinrus> uita-te pe askubuntu.com
<alinrus> asta ar fi ideal
<Cracknel> tzepu: daca userul nu are modulul activat, nu il poti depuncta
<adrianrly> askubuntu arata genial. Nu-l doneaza? :D
<tzepu> Îl poți activa.
<ibancioiu> depunctarea nu e o metoda
<cristian_> pe Unity
<tzepu> Și cred că sunt puțini care il au dezactivat.
<Cracknel> adrianrly: nu e soft liber din pacate
<Cracknel> tzepu: nu te poti baza pe asta
<alinrus> http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/2267/stack-overflow-clones
<riddickbm> -1 ptr modulul de reputatie. consider ca niciun admin n-ar trebui sa-l aiba activat
<marianvasile> corect
<tzepu> Mă refer la depunctare ca la o metodă de a contoriza avertismentele. 
<tzepu> Atât.
<Cracknel> o lasam pe asta cu avertismentele ca nu avem infrastructura.
<alinrus> stas: http://shapado.com/
<adrianrly> http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/qa/screenshots/
<adrianrly> Plugin de wordpress.
<ibancioiu> da
<ibancioiu> asta ar merge
<tzepu> În ce privește permiterea discuțiilor despre alte distribuții consider că nu e deloc productiv să le ștergem/închidem.
<alinrus> tzepu: nu daca au sens
<Cracknel> tzepu: daca o dau in balarii de prea multe ori ban si gata.
<alinrus> adica daca omu are o intrebare
<tzepu> Problema e locul lor.
<alinrus> anunturi despre distributii se fac pe site-urile lor
<Cracknel> daca sunt discutii normale nu e o problema din partea mea.
<ibancioiu> cracknel.... corect
<ibancioiu> revin in 5 min
<riddickbm> +! Alex Cucu
<Libertiny> riddickbm: Error: "Alex" is not a valid command.
<Cracknel> daca vor suport, iarasi, pe site-urile lor
<tzepu> Păi o subcategorie nu cred că aglomerează forumul.
<ibancioiu> imi iau un suc
<alinrus> daca omu are o intrebare gen x nu merge pe suse 
<alinrus> il ajuti
<alinrus> ori il directionezi spre forumul lor
<Cracknel> alinrus: asta am facut si pana acum
<alinrus> daca zice pai ii de-a pula ubuntu arch are 3 coaie
<ibancioiu> sincer sa fiu si eu am postat pentru problema cu bluetoothul inclusiv pe fedora
<tzepu> Vedeți voi că sunt o mulțime care folosesc alte distribuții de ceva vreme și continuă să frecventeze forumul.
<alinrus> pai si care-i problema
<Cracknel> tzepu: treaba lor, sunt liberi
<cristian_> asta spune totul
<alinrus> nu are nimeni nimic impotriva lor
<ibancioiu> tzepeu.... eu folosesc KUBUNTU
<adrianrly> Pluginul de wordpress nu e bun. E o editie limitata care nu-ti permite sa faci categorii. Varianta FULL costa 17 dolari
<alinrus> atitudinea lor suge
<stas> alinrus, e mongo, si ruby, ar trebui sa punem de ambele pentru el :)
<stas> php si mysql e ok
<cristian_> și eu am mai folosit alt distribuții dar nu renunț la Ubu
<alinrus> stas: you know best
<tzepu> Da, recalcitranții da.
<cristian_> alte
<ibancioiu> brb
<stas> vedem cum ere cu coordino alinrus, altii tre sa vrea nu numa eu :)
<wladypauly> eu am vreo 5 pe laptop, dar la fiecare ma uit pe forumul lor
<tzepu> Eu zic că ar fi o concesie adusă comunității. 
<alinrus> eu ma indoiesc ca o fost banat cineva ca o intrebat cum vede cat spatiu mai are liber, da foloseste arch
<wladypauly> eu vreau coordino, pare ok
<Cracknel> alinrus: normal ca nu :)
<cristian_> mulți nu prea înțeleg asta
<tzepu> Nu de asta e vorba.
<tzepu> Cafeneaua e supraaglomerata.
<Cracknel> daca sunt probleme comune cu Ubuntu e totul ok
<marianvasile> tzepu: da, dar este populară
<tzepu> Mă supun majorității.
<Cracknel> daca vine si intreaba despre cum se instaleaza nu stiu ce pe Arch nu stie nici dracu
<alinrus> si daca nu sunt, daca problema e formulata ca o problema adresata oricarui utilizator linux 
<alinrus> si fara sa fie tendentioasa
<alinrus> ii ok
<alinrus> da sa nu faci post hijacking si cand omu vorbeste ceva vi si tranti ca x nu stiu ce
<Cracknel> mai e nasol cu derivatele din Ubuntu care au tot felul de modificari dubioase
<alinrus> eh
<adrianrly> Inutilitati.
<Cracknel> si deja nu mai ai cum sa-i ajuti ca nu mai tine de tine
<alinrus> pentru alea se poate face o categorie separata
<alinrus> in afara cafenelei
<ibancioiu> i'm back
<cristian_> prea multe
<alinrus> in sectiunea comunitate
<Cracknel> alinrus: subforum cu jeg?
<alinrus> subforum derivate ubuntu
<tzepu> Păi asta zic. Nu-și au locul în forumul mare, dar o subcategorie....., nu le garantează că vor primi răspuns, dar își vor putea spune oful.
<alinrus> e tot ubuntu in principiu
<Cracknel> pentru derivate, da, merge categorie
<cristian_> ori rămâne doar un "sandboxie"non-Ubu sau nimic
<Cracknel> ca poate mai ai cum sa-i ajuti
<Cracknel> desi nu in toate cazurile
<alinrus> da, are sens
<alinrus> apoi ii ajuti cat poti
<alinrus> omu isi asuma riscu cand foloseste ceva no-name
<alinrus> facut de 2 elevi intr-un garaj
<Cracknel> da, pune un subiect lipicios
<Cracknel> in care explicam
<Cracknel> ok, facem asa pentru derivate
<alinrus> is destui oameni decenti si pe forum si in afara lui, nu o sa duca lipsa de utilizatori ubuntu
<ibancioiu> ok
<ibancioiu> asa ramane
<alinrus> da nu trebuie lasate discutiile sa degenereze ca e atmosfera de cacat dupa
<alinrus> trebuie pus si picioru in prag cateodata
<marianvasile> sunt de acord
<alinrus> si cu trolling-ul nu este compromis
<tzepu> Nu, nu. 
<wladypauly> si eu-s de acord
<riddickbm> te iubesc alinrus!
<tzepu> Așa împăcam și capra și varza.
<tzepu> Auuu.
<riddickbm> :))
<tzepu> Sama că are cam mult păr pe ...
<alinrus> riddickbm: right back at you
<alinrus> :))
<tzepu> Să nu te iriți.
<cristian_> nu ar trebui să spunem la secție de derivate sau alte distro un avertisment că  orice exces este pasibil de warn avertisment sau altceva ?
<Cracknel> Vreti sa mai vorbim despre ceva din lista? http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ro/376/detail/
<ibancioiu> :))
<ibancioiu> da
<ibancioiu> promovare
<adrianrly> +1
<alinrus> doar trolling-ul e pasibil de warn avertisment, orice intrebare legitima e ok
<Cracknel> ca prelungim intalnirea pana maine daca aveti timp
<ibancioiu> eu am:))))
<ibancioiu> voi?
<cristian_> da
<wladypauly> nu prea
<marianvasile> sper că și eu
<ibancioiu> ok
<alinrus> promovare
<ibancioiu> incepem cu promovarea?
<alinrus> ce se mai face in directia asta?
<marianvasile> da
<ibancioiu> ok
<Cracknel> ibancioiu: ce vrei sa mai stii despre promovare ca am tot vorbit cu tine :)
<ticridu> eu am fost spectator:)
<alinrus> eu ziceam ca daca aveti ceva materiale, de ce nu organizati pe forum ceva concursuri
<alinrus> la care sa participe comunitatea
<alinrus> mai dati un tricou
<alinrus> ceva
<Cracknel> alinrus: ai fi impresionat sa vezi cate prezentari au fost in ultimele 6 luni :)
<adrianrly> Noi stim de ubuntu, ar trebui sa mergem prin scoli sau licee.
<cristian_> mai bine ar fi în afara lui,pe forum oricum sunt utilizatori
<tzepu> Nu îi prea interesează.
<cristian_> ceva de genul
<wladypauly> am vazut ca este o prezentare in aprilie la noi la un liceu 
<Cracknel> ibancioiu a avut una la el in liceu acum cateva saptamani
<wladypauly> o sa incerc sa ajung si eu acolo daca am timp
<Cracknel> si peste doua saptamani mai are cu 120 de persoane
<alinrus> da ubuntu are userbase enorm cel putin in mediul tehnic, nu cred ca are nevoie de promovare acolo
<marianvasile> pe partea asta sunt prezentările și promovarea pe bloguri personale
<ibancioiu> da
<ibancioiu> asa e
<alinrus> ah
<ticridu> eu pana azi am reusit 2 persoane sa foloseasca ubuntu
<alinrus> ce vreau sa zic de multa vreme
<ticridu> dar in rest nu vor nici macar sa auda
<alinrus> planetu ubuntu.ro
<alinrus> is o gramada de oameni cu bloguri in .ro
<ibancioiu> eu 3 din cls 11 si vreo 5 din cls 9
<ibancioiu> profil mate-info
<alinrus> care scriu despre chestii ubuntu related
<Cracknel> a trebuit sa mai cer materiale de la Canonical ca nu mai aveam nimic.
<alinrus> de ce nu se mai ocupa nimeni de planet
<alinrus> e simpu, tin minte ca am facut ceva script sa-l updateze automat
<alinrus> trebe doar sa faci push in launchpad cu blogu pe care il agregam si il baga automat
<Cracknel> alinrus: nu am vazut pe nimeni sa ne trimita un feed pentru a fi inclus in planet
<alinrus> pai poate habar n-au de planet
<alinrus> trebuie promovat mai tare
<Cracknel> mda, poate si asta :)
<alinrus> e important sa vezi ca ai o comunitate care misca
<alinrus> multi traiesc cu impresia ca in cercu lor de 12 useri x se intampla tot
<alinrus> da is enorm de multi utilizatori ubuntu in tara
<marianvasile> dacă tot vorbim, trebuie să alocăm responsabili și pentru planet
<tzepu> Hmm, nu se poate modifica headerul site-ului
<tzepu> Să intre și planet
<Cracknel> tzepu: nu prea mai e loc in meniu
<alinrus> si inca ceva
<alinrus> incearca.sl.ro
<alinrus> si incearca.ubuntu.ro
<alinrus> ce mai fac?
<alinrus> astea is proiecte foarte importante
<alinrus> pe care ar merita sa dam cate un tricou
<alinrus> pentru cine scrie acolo
<tzepu> Scoate o altă categorie.
<alinrus> e pacat de ele sa moara
<Cracknel> incearca software liber e plin de articolele lui Alex Burlacu
<alinrus> da dar nu recente
<alinrus> si trebuie motivati si altii sa scrie
<tzepu> Ca de exemplu Obține sau Despre proiect
<Cracknel> e si unul mai recent parca
<alinrus> sa nu fie tot pe spatele lui alex
<Cracknel> parca nu mai intereseaza pe nimeni proiectele astea
<alinrus> nu stiu care ii situatia cu tu.ro de mai is ceva tricouri gratis de acolo sa fie date pentru asa ceva
<alinrus> ar fi chiar misto
<Cracknel> toti isi fac site-uri mici.
<alinrus> nu ii intereseaza ca nu is promovate
<alinrus> nu vezi link catre ele nicaieri
<Cracknel> alinrus: sunt ceva bani de tricouri
<alinrus> nimeni nu directioneaza catre astea
<alinrus> is chestii de community unde poti sa atragi oameni
<alinrus> si nu e nevoie de ceva guru in assembly
<Cracknel> banii aia in mare sunt rezerva pentru cazul in care moare serverul
<alinrus> un articol pe luna oricine poate scrie
<Cracknel> dar putem sa mai scoatem cate un tricou
<tzepu> Mă bag. 
<tzepu> MI-oi face țimp.
<Cracknel> am incercat sa facem concurs cu design pentru tricoul forumului
<Cracknel> si nimic...
<wladypauly> si eu ma bag la scris articole
<alinrus> Cracknel: asta cu designul ii complicat
<alinrus> designerii buni castiga multe mii de euro
<alinrus> nici aia slabi nu o duc rau
<alinrus> nu pierd aia vremea pentru un tricou
<Cracknel> alinrus: era nevoie de ceva simplut
<alinrus> cu articolele merge mai bine
<alinrus> oricine foloseste o aplicatie noua
<ibancioiu> este cinava din sibiu aici?
<alinrus> oricine poate ajuta la incearca.ubuntu.ro cu screenshot-uri sau update la noua distributie
<alinrus> si se elibereaza si cafeneaua
<alinrus> daca scrie lumea la incearca.sl.ro
<alinrus> discutiile despre nu stiu ce aplicatie obscura merge acolo la comment
<tzepu> Păi tot încercam să mă motivez să scriu pe blog mai des, că găsesc o cârcă de lucruri interesante și după o vreme le caut și nu mai dau de ele.
<wladypauly> o sa incerc si eu sa scriu ceva articole, in limita timpului, si daca vreti le dau si pe alea de pe blogul meu sa fie puse pe planet.ubuntu. NU e mare lucru, dar...
<Cracknel> cum sa promovam asta?
<wladypauly> adica sa fie agregate pe planeta.ubuntu cum ziceati mai sus, pana acum nu stiam de site-ul asta
<alinrus> da
<alinrus> sa fie agregate
<alinrus> si promovat planetu
<alinrus> si pe forum si in meniu sus
<alinrus> plus ca daca tot zici ca au fost evenimente
<wladypauly> sunt niste chestii pe care le-am scris mai mult pentru mine, sa le am adunate la un loc, dar poate mai ajuta pe cineva
<alinrus> de ce nu scrie nimeni despre ele
<alinrus> ori pe pagina principala
<alinrus> adica si pe pagina principala, si la anunturi pe forum
<alinrus> poze and shit
<tzepu> Cine poate da acces la ele? 
<Cracknel> am avut 7 din octombrie pana acum
<Cracknel> bine 5, doua urmeaza
<Cracknel> si astea sunt mari, 80 si 120 de persoane
<wladypauly> pai sa zicem ca eu am ceva de scris pe ubuntu.ro, cum procedez? contact mail - primesc user, etc. si dupa aia ma apuc de scris?
<Cracknel> wladypauly: da, contact@ubuntu.ro e punctul de pornire
<marianvasile> ar trebui strânse undeva, vom avea nevoie la reaprobarea echipei de activitățile astea
<Cracknel> marianvasile: le am eu gestionate
<marianvasile> ok
<wladypauly> de ex la stiri se puteau scrie multe, de la ubuntu tv pana la noul unity si HUD, etc. 
<Cracknel> ca am trimis CD-uri
<Cracknel> si stiu ce am trimis la fiecare
<ibancioiu> nu prea ai ce sa scri, de cele mai multe ori, un admin iti verifica ideea dupa care iti spune daca e bine sau nu ce vrei sa faci
<wladypauly> ok, o sa dau un mail, cred ca mai tarziu in seara asta sau maine
<Cracknel> wladypauly: da, doar ca nu s-a oferit nimeni
<Cracknel> daca vrei sa te ocupi de asta ar fi perfect
<Cracknel> nu strica sa atragem putin atentia si asupra site-ului
<wladypauly> ok, ma ocup eu de stiri
<wladypauly> si asa am pe reader/mail multe abonamente pe la siteuri de profil
<ibancioiu> eu la radio
<wladypauly> si acu vreun am mai lucrat la un site de gen
<ibancioiu> in loc de dedicatii la radio 21
<ibancioiu> request 629
<ibancioiu> :))
<ibancioiu> ma am bine cu niste dj de la radio 21 (nu dau nume), poate rezolv ceva
<Cracknel> sa zicem ca incercam sa facem ceva cu promovarea, poate niste modificari la site pentru a face cunoscuta treaba
<wladypauly> deci ramane sa trimit un mail la contact2ubuntu.ro, cu datele mele ok?
<ibancioiu> alte intrebari legate de promovare?
<Cracknel> wladypauly: da
<wladypauly> shiftu' matii...
<ibancioiu> :))
<ibancioiu> trecem mai departe?
<wladypauly> vrea cineva niste taste negre cu caractere albe? :)
<wladypauly> trecem...
<ibancioiu> am o intrebare 
<ibancioiu> in ce consta Ubuntu Romanian Remix ?
<Cracknel> Noi mai avem ceva materiale promotionale si daca sunteti dispusi sa tineti prezentari le trimit cu cea mai mare placere.
<marianvasile> Anca_Emanuel: aș dori să spui și tu ceva, pe forum ai o contribuție însemnată...
<Cracknel> ibancioiu: Ubuntu cu traducerile in limba romana activate implicit
<Anca_Emanuel> Salut
<ibancioiu> ok
<Cracknel> si de obicei actualizate
<marianvasile> nkn, la fel, erai destul de activ...
<wladypauly> era o prezentare la liceul sotiei mele, edar nu stiu cine seocupa de asta, azi am vazut
<Cracknel> wladypauly: ce oras?
<wladypauly> PAscani. E Stefan nu stiu cum
<Cracknel> Da, stiu de ea
<wladypauly> liceul Miron Costin
<Cracknel> 80 de persoane
<Anca_Emanuel> adevarul e ca am descoperit destul de recent planet.ubuntu.com
<wladypauly> aha, e din "scoala altfel" si daca am timp ma duc si eu
<Cracknel> wladypauly: asa sa faci :)
<Cracknel> materialele le trimit saptamana viitoare.
<wladypauly> daca ma lasa sefa, ca eu is la alta scoala si e in timpul serviciului :)
<wladypauly> o sa iau legatura cu cel care se ocupa de asta
<Cracknel> wladypauly: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ro/1516/detail/
<Cracknel> e un elev
<wladypauly> da, acolo am vazut si eu
<nkn> marianvasile: prea multe persoane noi care nu stiu sa scrie si vor totul mura in gura desi informatia este peste tot, chiar si pe forum iar de la asta mie imi piere tot cheful de a scrie ceva pe forum asa ca am preferat sa scriu foarte rar sau deloc pe forum
<wladypauly> o sa incerc sa dau de el, am vazut ca a mai incercat si stefan olaru ceva (sau e acelasi?)
<Cracknel> a mai incercat? e o singura prezentare
<Anca_Emanuel> Pentru promovare: avem cont pe youtube ? de genul: http://www.youtube.com/user/LinaroOrg
<wladypauly> pai era ceva pe foum acum vreo luna parca 
<Cracknel> wladypauly: e acelasi, pentru prezentarea asta
<wladypauly> aha
<Cracknel> Anca_Emanuel: nu stiu daca are rost
<Cracknel> ce poti pune pe Youtube ca sa fie interesant?
<Cracknel> si sa fie de calitate...
<Anca_Emanuel> Prezentari de la intilniri
<riddickbm> colcaie YouTube de tutoriale...de prezentari...de tot felul
<Cracknel> ca un "video tutorial" de 2 lei nu ne ajuta cu nimic.
<Cracknel> prezentari foarte interesante nu prea tine nimeni
<Cracknel> sau cel putin eu nu stiu de nimic interesant pe la noi
<Anca_Emanuel> ok
<Cracknel> daca stie careva ceva il rog sa anunte
<TimeTraveler> ce player video de uz general vi se pare cel mai bun?
<riddickbm> :))
<marianvasile> :))
<Cracknel> TimeTraveler: hai sa vorbim despre problemele comunitatii acum
<TimeTraveler> ce?
<Cracknel> ca greu ne strangem sa punem lumea la cale...
<TimeTraveler> deci doar comunitate,nu si programe
<ibancioiu> eu propun sa ne intalnim mai des
<wladypauly> si eu
<Anca_Emanuel> Cerd ca am sarit peste puctul 1b http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ro/376/detail/
<marianvasile> poate la două luni?
<riddickbm> sunt deacord
<Cracknel> incercam si asta cu intalnirile
<ibancioiu> marianvasile.... de ce nu?!
<cristian_> și eu
<marianvasile> @TimeTraveler: ai nimerit pe o ședință a comunității, de obicei e altfel pe canal
<Cracknel> am mai incercat noi cu intalnirile si a murit pana la urma
<Cracknel> o facem cat tine
<ibancioiu> ok
<marianvasile> ești binevenit să spui ce ți-ar plăcea
<ibancioiu> APLAUZE!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cracknel> Anca_Emanuel: despre testare, nu stiu ce am putea povesti
<marianvasile> dar ascultăm
<wladypauly> "sala e in picioare!!!" am incheiat citatul 
<Cracknel> era prin raspunsurile din formularul publicat saptamana trecuta
<Cracknel> si l-am trecut acolo
<Anca_Emanuel> cite buguri am gasit de exemplu ... :)
<wladypauly> eu de ex scriu de pe 12.04, si de cand am reusit sa-l instalez nu am probleme cu el, e drept ca am inceput cu beta1
<Cracknel> eu nu am instalat inca 12.04 pentru ca lucrez de pe sistemul asta si nu imi permit momentan
<TimeTraveler> testare a distributiei?sper ca macar pe asta am nimerit-o
<marianvasile> @Anca_Emanuel: de regulă țin versiuni LTS pe mașină. Doar când apare un nou LTS actualizez de la beta și o țin așa cu rapoartele până se potolește treaba
<cristian_> 12.04 este foarte stabil din punctul meu de vedere ptr beta
<wladypauly> @TimeTraveler - asta da, ai nimerit-o :)
<TimeTraveler> eu sunt pe 12.04 de vreo luna
<cristian_> îl folosesc ca sistem primar de o lună și ceva
<wladypauly> @cristian +1
<riddickbm> si eu
<marianvasile> am avut ceva probleme cu nautilus și cu programul de actualizări
<TimeTraveler> prima impresie a fost buna,apoi crash-uri
<cristian_> da
<cristian_> cu cel de actualizări am și eu acum
<TimeTraveler> compiz e campion la crash-uri
<Cracknel> ideea pentru sedinta era sa vedem daca raporteaza careva erorile astea
<wladypauly> eu actualizez cu apt-get upgrade si ce zice ca-i "kept back" las asa
<cristian_> dar după o zi două se rezolvă
<marianvasile> da, sunt și pe compiz probleme
<wladypauly> am raportat doua buguri la inceput
<cristian_> fără compiz nu prea sunt așa multe
<tzepu> Eu am noroc cu wicd, că network manager nu vrea să se ocupe de modulul wireless
<wladypauly> apoi am reusit instalarea dupa indicatiile de acolo
<Cracknel> durerea mare pentru noi sunt traducerile
<cristian_> am încercat sistemul câteva zile fără,e mai mult decât ok
<wladypauly> da, fara compiz nu ai probleme
<marianvasile> deci suntem câțiva care raportează
<Cracknel> acolo daca sunteti dispusi sa testati
<wladypauly> la mine nici nu merge compiz pe antichitatea mea
<tzepu> Bug solved în beta 2 îmi spunea un nene care se pare că le "are".
<TimeTraveler> am observat de la 12.04 merge mai bine compiz
<TimeTraveler> in 11.10 mergea greoi
<Cracknel> testare va rog...
<marianvasile> compiz a avut probleme de la adăugarea modulului pentru unity, acum se mișcă mai bine
<wladypauly> o sa trec sistemul pe romana sa testez si traducerile
<Cracknel> Testeaza careva traduceri? :)
<cristian_> câteva crash-uri la instalare,după câteva zile se îmblînzește
<TimeTraveler> eu il am in romana
<riddickbm> kun=buntu si xubuntu 12.04 beta descarcate saptamana asta n-au vru sa se conecteze la wireless...sau doar cateva retele erau disponibile, restul (printre ele si al meu) erau inaccesibile...pe wired era totul Ok
<marianvasile> eu da, în funcție de cum sunt importate, nu le trag eu pe mașină
<cristian_> și eu
<cristian_> tot Ro
<Anca_Emanuel> eu il am doar in engleza
<ibancioiu> sincer sa fiu eu nu il am instalat in romana + ca pe 12.04 nu am mai intrat de ceva vreme
<ibancioiu> dar o sa-mi fac timp si pentru asta
<TimeTraveler> foloseste cineva 12.04 pe laptop?
<marianvasile> da
<ibancioiu> da
<Anca_Emanuel> da
<riddickbm> da
<marianvasile> merge bine
<ibancioiu> dar e pe hdd extern
<ocsi-bm> da
<TimeTraveler> merge stand-by?
<Cracknel> era interesant sa testam si traducerile tinand cont ca e LTS ca dupa asta sa vedem cum punem de Romanian Remix
<ibancioiu> da
<riddickbm> da
<Anca_Emanuel> da
<marianvasile> da, pe Intel merge
<cristian_> nu
<TimeTraveler> la mine nu,cum fac?
<riddickbm> swap de 2 GB
<ibancioiu> ce placa video ai?
<marianvasile> raportează bug
<Cracknel> ... mergem mai departe cu sedinta sau o lasam balta? :)
<ibancioiu> mergem
<cristian_> la mine merge I 5 2500 k
<marianvasile> mergem, Cracknel
<cristian_> nesperat de bine
<Cracknel> bune, atunci sa ne concentram :)
<wladypauly> sincer eu m-as retrage ca-s rupt, treaz de la 4:30 si mos Ene imi cam face ochi dulci
<marianvasile> Cracknel: pentru Remix, mai așteptăm 6 luni
<Cracknel> wladypauly: noapte buna :)
<cristian_> somn ușor
<marianvasile> wladypauly, stai pentru conlcuzii
<riddickbm> somn usor
<marianvasile> câteva minute
<wladypauly> mersi, mersi la fel si voua cand va fi timpul :)
<marianvasile> le trag eu
<wladypauly> ok
<Cracknel> marianvasile: poate nu chiar 6, dar oricum dupa lansare
<wladypauly> stau
<Cracknel> cel putin doua luni dupa ea
<marianvasile> și mă corectați ceilalți
<wladypauly> dar trage in sus sa nu ranesti pe careva
<marianvasile> hai trei, să mai avansăm cu traducerea, este punctul forte al remix-ului
<marianvasile> bun, ce am înțeles eu:
<riddickbm> nimic 
<riddickbm> :D
<wladypauly> :))
<marianvasile> 1: cu traducerile, stăm binișor. Voi prelua activitatea de coordonare
<marianvasile> wladypauly și ibancioiu plus doritorii pot introduce sugestii
<wladypauly> ok
<marianvasile> în funcție de progrese, după ce aranjează adiroiban cu lucian, facem noi numiri pentru cei care pot aproba
<adiroiban> ok
<riddickbm> buuun
<marianvasile> wladypauly mai are altă treabă, care-i principala lui responsabilitate, legată de știrile de pe site
<wladypauly> da
<ibancioiu> ok
<marianvasile> traducerile bonus, când are timp
<ibancioiu> perfect
<riddickbm> restu' la sapa
<marianvasile> ibancioiu s-a băgat la niște chestii mai tehnice, cu stas
<wladypauly> vine acusi vacanta...si dupa, vine aia mare...
<ibancioiu> deci sa inteleg ca sunt acceptat pe site?
<Cracknel> si adrianrly tot la site, chestii tehnice
<ibancioiu> cu stas?
<marianvasile> adrianrly are treabă tot cu stas, mai avansat
<ibancioiu> sunt de acord cu cracknel
<Cracknel> ibancioiu: da, ia legatura cu el si vezi cu ce poti ajuta
<marianvasile> cu stas sau cracknel, parcă
<TimeTraveler> vacanta de invatat la unii,ca pana la aia de relaxare mai e
<ibancioiu> si cu unu si cu altu'
<marianvasile> pentru traduceri mai avem pe kundi, să vedem ce mai propune șși el
<wladypauly> @timetraveler: asta-i viata, eu am inceput un curs de perfectionare...
<TimeTraveler> eu a 12-a
<stas> e ok, idea e cand aveti timp, dati un ping, si ibancioiu si adrianrly si povestim ce se poate face 
<wladypauly> bafta la BAC!
<stas> da nu chiar acuma :)
<adrianrly> Ce e ala ping?
<ibancioiu> stas... ok
<marianvasile> stas și alinrus au venit cu propunerea pentru migrare la o formă mai impersonală a forumului
<TimeTraveler> nu-i problema,de luat il iau,numai ca eu vreau cu note mari
<marianvasile> să vedem ce iese, cum se concretizează
<marianvasile> e de urmărit
<marianvasile> și de făăcut
<wladypauly> da, da
<wladypauly> si eu is de acord cu faza cu forumul
<marianvasile> mai e de creat secțiunea aia specială la forum
<Cracknel> la forum am stabilit ca facem o categorie speciala pentru distributiile derivate din Ubuntu
<ibancioiu> da
<wladypauly> da
<marianvasile> cu derivatele, urmărită strict de admini, să nu dea în bălării
<cristian_> o mică deschidere față de alte distro-uri dar mai restrictivă la abateri ?
<ibancioiu> corect
<marianvasile> da
<wladypauly> da
<cristian_> ok
<wladypauly> trei de da :))
<Cracknel> ban pentru trolling
<cristian_> da
<marianvasile> la promovare, ce s-a discutat, cu reactivarea planetului în principal
<ibancioiu> da
<Cracknel> planet si incearca
<wladypauly> da, si un sut in fund daca-l recunoastem pe strada
<Cracknel> atat pe ubuntu.ro cat si pe softwareliber.ro
<marianvasile> peste site, când am vreme, mă mai uit și eu, însă partea mea rămân traducerile
<Cracknel> marianvasile: din partea mea daca ramai numai pe traduceri e super :)
<cristian_> de traduceri aș fi interesat și eu
<Cracknel> acolo e durere daca nu ai cu cine...
<marianvasile> ar trebui la săptămână să mișcăm ceva pe mail, fiecare cu responsabilitățile lui, stabilite aici
<marianvasile> ok
<wladypauly> ok
<ibancioiu> adica?
<Cracknel> cristian_: de tradus poti sa o faci fara sa ceri permisiunea nimanui
<marianvasile> adică să spunem dacă am mai făcut vreun progres
<ibancioiu> nu inteleg :| care e treaba cu maolu'
<cristian_> știu
<ibancioiu> mailu*
<ibancioiu> ok
<marianvasile> dacă am avut o zi în care am alocat ccâteva ore
<ibancioiu> ok
<ibancioiu> ma bag
<wladypauly> nu s-ar putea si in G+, pagina facuta de Alex parca?
<marianvasile> nimeni nu ne obligă, dar parcă ești mai responsabil când discuți ceva săptămânal
<Cracknel> contact@ubuntu.ro daca aveti probleme
<wladypauly> sa fie toate la un loc?
<marianvasile> da, sunt mai ușor de urmărit
<Cracknel> wladypauly: da, de mine e facuta pagina
<marianvasile> părerea mea
<ibancioiu> mail trimitem pe contact@ubuntu.ro?
<marianvasile> peste două luni, în mai, pe la mijloc, încercăm să ne vedem din nou
<wladypauly> adica fiecare scrie acolo ce si cum a facut, cand intra ceilalti vad si asa se poate avea o vedere de ansamblu. parerea mea
<marianvasile> am sintetizat bine?
<wladypauly> da, marian, foarte bine
<ibancioiu> da
<ibancioiu> alte intrebari?
<Cracknel> cred ca am acoperit tot ce trebuia
<wladypauly> nu am deocamdata
<Cracknel> si chiar mai mai mult pe unele subiecte.
<Anca_Emanuel> Facem public logul ?
<marianvasile> de ce nu?
<Cracknel> e public
<ibancioiu> cum vreti voi
<Cracknel> vezi in topic
<wladypauly> da
<Cracknel> Daca aveti intrebari despre echipa ubuntu-ro
<Cracknel> organizare, cu ce se ocupa, etc.
<ibancioiu> momentan nu
<ibancioiu> :|
<wladypauly> nu, am vazut pe site ce ma interesa
<marianvasile> Cracknel, când este următoarea aprobare?
<Cracknel> In iulie daca am retinut bine.
<ibancioiu> credeti ca o sa fie probleme?
<marianvasile> adiroiban a ajutat mult la aprobări, de-acum trebuie să ne muncim mai mult; poate ne mai pune o vorbă bună
<Cracknel> marianvasile: Reapproval Date: 2012-07-22 00:00:00
<Cracknel> nu cred ca e o problema reaprobarea
<marianvasile> am văzut echipe care nu au obținut-o
<ibancioiu> sper ca nu
<Cracknel> atata timp cat avem activitate nu vad probleme
<Cracknel> marianvasile: mai tii minte ce echipe? sa ne uitam pe rapoarte
<marianvasile> nu, nu mai știu
<marianvasile> erau vreo două
<marianvasile> la precedenta aprobare
<Cracknel> sa ma uit pe calendar la LoCo Council
<marianvasile> bun, ce mai avem?
<ibancioiu> nu imi trece nimic prin minte
<wladypauly> pai nu mai stiu, cred ca am acopierit tot
<ibancioiu> ..
<ibancioiu> :-/
<Cracknel> la ultima intalnire a LoCo Council au fost aprobate echipele
<ibancioiu> toate?
<Cracknel> Ubuntu-NL reapproval
<Cracknel>     For: 4 Against: 0 Abstained: 0 
<Cracknel> Ubuntu-BE reapproval
<Cracknel>     For: 4 Against: 0 Abstained: 0 
<Cracknel> da, toate... doua :)
<wladypauly> :)
<ibancioiu> :))
<ibancioiu> ok
<ibancioiu> alte intrebari?
<ibancioiu> :)
<Cracknel> Cred ca asta e tot.
<ibancioiu> declaram sedinta inchisa?
* Cracknel changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/ | Pentru asistență folosiți http://forum.ubuntu.ro | Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita | Arhiva discuțiilor: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/ | Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
<marianvasile> cei interesați intrați pe #traduceri-ubuntu pentru niște vorbe
<ibancioiu> ok
<wladypauly> ok
<cristian_> ok
<Cracknel> buna idee :)
 * V3n3RiX Simon says : rehashing
<valyum> salut
* Cracknel changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/ | Pentru asistență folosiți http://forum.ubuntu.ro | Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita | Arhiva discuțiilor: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
<stas> !ping
<Libertiny> pong
<alinrus> !slap Libertiny 
 * Libertiny slaps Libertiny around with a casted sidekick
<stas> !comenzi
<Libertiny> http://ubottu.com/stdin/supydocs/plugins.html
<stas> acu ma uit
<alinrus> tre sa schimb clientu de irc
<alinrus> erc deja ma dispera
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-17
<stas> alinrus, da un pic /q Libertiny  register
<stas> de fapt user register
<stas> vezi aci http://ubottu.com/stdin/supydocs/plugins/User.html
<alinrus> ma ii dau identify
<alinrus> zice ok
<alinrus> si ii dau login
<alinrus> zice you are not identified
<alinrus> stas: tre sa ma faci admin
<stas> alinrus, incearca acu sa ii zici join
<alinrus> danke
<stas> lux
<ibancioiu> salutare
<ibancioiu> am uitat sa intreb ceva ieri..
<ibancioiu> se stie ceva de floss camp 2012? ca pe site nu apare nimic
<ibancioiu> :|
<adiroiban> cam devreme pentru flosscamp
<adiroiban> dar probabil că o să fie și anul acesta
<ibancioiu> sper.... poate reusesc sa vin si eu :)
<ibancioiu> ce mai spuneti?
<ibancioiu> va salut, eu trebuie sa ies! :)
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-11
<tilgath> salutare :)
<tilgath> am zorin 6.1 lite,bazat pe lubuntu
<tilgath> si as dori sa adaug pe desktop iconele 'cosului de gunoi'(trash) etc
<tilgath> cum fac
<tilgath> ?
<tilgath> :P
<Cracknel> tilgath: http://bit.ly/YRVKkW
<tilgath> :-*
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> are cineva experiență cu CMake?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: nu :)
<ovidiu-florin> ah... păcat
<ovidiu-florin> m-am pus să învăț
<sbivol> dacă îl prinzi pe flowriser, el ar putea să aibă experiență
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc sbivol
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-12
<s0r1n> salve
<s0r1n> ce faci lume?
<s0r1n> :)
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ping
<sbivol> pong
<ovidiu-florin> mă poți înscrie te rog pe KDE-ro?
<sbivol> o secundă...
<sbivol> solicit acuși drepturi să poți edita pagina de pe ro.kde.org
<sbivol> asta trebuie?
<ovidiu-florin> da
<ovidiu-florin> în caz că e necesar: ID-ul meu de pe kde identity e ovidiuflorinbogdan
<sbivol> va trebui o cheie rsa (sau dsa, nu mai țin minte...). acuși aflu exact
<ovidiu-florin> aia nu e unică pe calculator?
<sbivol> nu
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ai reușit?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-13
<pirea> salutare
<pirea> :)
<pirea> careva dupa forum?
<Cracknel> pirea: nu
<pirea> trist
<Cracknel> da, ma ascund in spatele lui
<Cracknel> "dupa forum"
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-14
<ubuntu-visitor6> Salutare
<ubuntu-visitor6> Vreau sa creez index.html si nu stiu ce program trebuie sa folosesc.Am Linux Mint.Cine poate sa ma ajute?
<ovidiu-florin> mai e online cine a întrebat de html?
<ovidiu-florin> mă poate ajuta cineva cu o mică problemă de rețelistică?
<Cracknel> hello
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-15
<triad> ubuntistilor
<triad> care e ultima versiune la ubuntu ?
<dadix> salut
<dadix> Stiati ca browserul Opera are inclus client de IRC ? 
<dadix> si e chiar interesant
<ovidiu-florin> nu știam
<ovidiu-florin> interesant
<dadix> nu mai folosisem de mult Opera, am instalat-o acum cateva zile si am ramas placut surprins de cum incarca paginile
<ovidiu-florin> eu testez rekonq de ceva vreme
<ovidiu-florin> și îmi place
<dadix> Chrome face asa cand incarca o pagina: 
<ovidiu-florin> mai crapă periodic dar e ok
<dadix> Iti afiseaza pagina alba pana incarca CSS -ul
<dadix> Opera incarca textul intai si la sfarsit CSS -ul
<dadix> buna treaba, asta
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-16
<s0r1n> zîua bună
<s0r1n> no,mere treba?
<s0r1n> no mă, nui nimeni p-aici?
<dadix> este
<dadix> salut
<s0r1n> îi plictisita lumea sau are treabă?
<dadix> asta nu stiu
<dadix> eu azi am liber
<dadix> poate ceilalti sunt la serviciu
<s0r1n> cred că are treabă
<s0r1n> se poate și asta
<dadix> tu cum ai descoperit chatul acesta?
<s0r1n> simplu de tot
<s0r1n> ma joc cu ubuntu cam de mult
<dadix> eu sunt nou
<dadix> pe linux
<s0r1n> eu cam de prin 2005
<s0r1n> cu cv intreruperi
<dadix> ce versiune ai?
<s0r1n> 10.04
<s0r1n> u?
<dadix> linux deepin
<dadix> ca distributie
<dadix> e bazat pe 12.04
<s0r1n> l-am vazut
<dadix> 10.04 e bun
<s0r1n> după mine e cel mai bun pina acum
<s0r1n> si cel mai stabil
<dadix> si asa va ramane
<dadix> ca parca sunt versiuni din ce in ce mai rele
<s0r1n> 12.04 desi e la sp2 e plin de buguri
<s0r1n> imi displace unity
<dadix> ehe, 12.10 e si mai rau
<s0r1n> mda,poate 13.04 va fi mai reusit
<dadix> nu cred
<s0r1n> si 10.10 e bun
<s0r1n> cu ceva modificari in source list se poate folosi
<dadix> eu astept sa imi apara urmatatoarea versiune de Linux Deepin
<dadix> va fi o splendoare
<dadix> acum rulez versiunea alpha a acestei distributii
<dadix> o frumusete , nu alta
<s0r1n> am tot incercat si eu tot felul de versiuni,dar am ramas la 10.04 cu gnomul lui original
<dadix> ce ti-am aratat atunci era 12.06 , 
<dadix> versiunea alpha pe care o am acum e 12.12
<s0r1n> buguri are?
<dadix> are ca e alpha
<s0r1n> era de asteptat
<dadix> dar pot sa-l folosesc
<dadix> nu ma deranjeaza cu nimic
<s0r1n> m-am cam saturat de erori
<dadix> si am acces la ultimele pachete 
<dadix> vrei sa -l incerci?
<dadix> in virtualbox?
<s0r1n> poate am sa-l incerc cind voi avea chef
<dadix> ok
<dadix> o alta surpriza placuta e de la Opera
<s0r1n> adik?
<dadix> ultima versiune de browser de la ei
<dadix> este excelenta
<s0r1n> chromul e preferatul meu
<dadix> are integrat IRC si RSS feed
<dadix> acum scriu practic din browser fara client de IRC separat
<dadix> si arara chiar bine
<dadix> arata
<s0r1n> si eu sint pe browser
<dadix> si imi place cum incarca paginile web
<V3n3RiX> ;)) ai descoperit opera?
<dadix> redescoperit
<dadix> :)
<s0r1n> big deal :)
<dadix> imi place tare mult cum incarca paginile web
<dadix> nu imi arata pagina alba pana incarca CSS -ul asa cum face Chrome
<s0r1n> fiecare cu ce se obisnuiește
<s0r1n> it's a free world
<dadix> V3 ai opera?
<dadix> ce programe iti mai plac s0?
<s0r1n> din ce categorie?
<dadix> oricare
<s0r1n> multimedia:radiotray,deadbeef,rhythmbox,shotwell
<s0r1n> pymaxe,tv-maxe
<V3n3RiX> am opera, dar momentan folosesc chrome...fluctuez intre ele
<V3n3RiX> ;)))
<dadix> V3 tv maxe e facut de tine?
<s0r1n> google earth,pidgin
<s0r1n> thunderbird
<dadix> Opera are client de mail integrat ca Thunderbird
<s0r1n> bn,hai ca mai vb. in curind,spor la treaba
<V3n3RiX> nope
<V3n3RiX> eu doar il impachetez
<dadix> as vrea ca cel care Kazam sa puna acolo o optiune pt selectarea bitrateului
<dadix> cel care face
<V3n3RiX> si am scris codul launcher-ului, dar in rest ovidiu 
<dadix> ovidiu cel de aici ?
<V3n3RiX> nope
<V3n3RiX> ovidiu nitan
<V3n3RiX> iar referitor la kazam
<V3n3RiX> fa un request in bug-tracker daca are
<dadix> imi place radio3net
<dadix> au schimbat formatul postului de radio
<dadix> in sfarsit avem un post de radio cu muzica ca afara
<ubuntu-visitor9> Salut ma poate ajuta cineva cu o problema la ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-17
<FlowRiser> salut lume
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ai vreo experienta cu PulseAudio pt linux ?
<ovidiu-florin> salut FlowRiser
<ovidiu-florin> am experimentat umpic cu el pe debian
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu pot spune că am experiență
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, e groaznic!
<ovidiu-florin> de ce?
<ovidiu-florin> ce-i baiu?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, incerc sa preiau outputul intr-un stream, ca sa fac un analizator de spectru frecventa/amplitudine in timp real
<FlowRiser> dar nu ma prind cum sa "ascult" cum trebuie la server
<ovidiu-florin> ai încercat pe canalul lor de IRC?
<FlowRiser> au canal de irc ?
<FlowRiser> O.o
<ovidiu-florin> toată lumea are canal de IRC
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<FlowRiser> :D Mersi frumos, habar n-aveam :D
<ovidiu-florin> nu am verificat
<ovidiu-florin> dar bănuiesc că au
<FlowRiser> au, intr-adevar :D
<FlowRiser> Oricum, ma schimb pe windows sa bag un joc
<FlowRiser> papa
<ovidiu-florin> pe curănd
#ubuntu-ro 2014-03-11
<tilgath> buna tuturor
<tilgath> am nevoie de ajutorul d-voastra
<tilgath> cum imi instalez driverul ptr nvidia card ?
<tilgath> am linux mint 14/LTS
<ovidiu_calbajos> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/176
<tilgath> multumesc,sanatate
<tilgath> O:-)
<ovidiu_calbajos> ;)
<bmalex88> oooo, vechiul IRC
#ubuntu-ro 2014-03-12
<tilgath> buna linuxistilor :)
<tilgath> as dori un ajutor
<tilgath> am LM 14 -nadia/64bit
<tilgath> am instalat tv-maxe conform uzantelor:
<tilgath> 1)instalat ppp-ul lui venerix,2.sudo apt-get update,3.sudo apt get-install tv-maxe
<tilgath> s-o instalat
<tilgath> chestia e ca imi incarca procesorul la 100% si-mi ia 900 Mb din RAM,dar de functionat  ba!
<tilgath> are cineva rabdarea sa ma ajute?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-03-14
<tilgath> buna
<tilgath> am un comp fooooarte slab dotat,1Gb RAM,procesor 2,8GHz,256 Mb nvidia card
<tilgath> as dori un sfat: ce driver nvidia sa instalez,173 sau 304 ??
<tilgath> va rog dati-mi un  raspuns
<tilgath> :'(
<V3n3RiX> ce model nvidia?
<V3n3RiX> daca este din seria 7 sau mai veche, instaleaza 304
<V3n3RiX> daca e seria 8 sau mai noua, mergi pe current
<tilgath> @V3n3RiX : multumesc ptr ajutor
<V3n3RiX> cu placere
<tilgath> nu stiu cum aflu ce model,am deschis nvidia server settings
<tilgath> unde ar trebui sa ma uit?
<V3n3RiX> pai daca ai nvidia setting, probabil ai deja driverul instalat
<V3n3RiX> ar trebui sa fie in prima pagina informatii despre chipul grafic
<tilgath> La GPU imi apare  GetForce 7300 GT
<tilgath> iti spune ceva?
<tilgath> :-/
#ubuntu-ro 2017-03-17
<badserii> join #scara-ubuntu
<badserii> salut.
#ubuntu-ro 2017-03-19
<Costin21> salut
